# E' vero:il tifoso ha la memoria corta!



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Il titolo spiega tutto.Siamo partiti con una media da retrocessione,una squadra depotenziata a livelli abnormi,2-3 ragazzini di valore e poi il nulla.Pian piano ci siamo rimessi in carreggiata,a fischi e pernacchie,abbiamo fatto un filotto tale da essere a +4 sulla Viola a 6 giornate dal termine,non perdiamo da 4 mesi e dico 4 (record stagionale per la serie A) e per 2 pareggi contro la 2a e 4a in classifica,mandiamo tutto all'aria.Siam ritornati la squadra invereconda di inizio stagione,facciamo ridere i polli,i ragazzi pensano più alla fi.ga,capelli e auto e non valiamo un fico secco,i soliti luoghi comuni che rispolveriamo ogniqualvolta la squadra accusa una flessione.Ma tant'è,c'era gente che incolpava volesse credere ad un Milan in lotta per la permanenza in A,quindi alla fine queste sono sciocchezze.Non voglio manco immaginare cosa possa succedere domenica alle 22.30,nel caso uscissimo con le ossa rotta da Torino.Vi dico già un cosa,giusto per anticiparvi:abbiamo già fatto i punti per salvarci,non vi preoccupate.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2013)

infatti con questa squadra ci vuole pazienza e quel che viene viene... abbiamo pareggiato due partite difficili e se si riesce a strappare un punto da torino va benissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo nessun vuol capire che il Milan non ha la qualità d'un tempo e quindi,anche se pareggiamo contro il Napoli,che è superiore,succede un marasma.Molti non accettano la realtà ed hanno nella capoccia il Milan che tutti noi abbiamo ammirato nei momenti migliori,tutto qui.Con una sana riflessione,vedendo la realtà dei fatti,tutti sarebbero consci che i ragazzi stanno facendo il possibile.


----------



## Ale (15 Aprile 2013)

le partite che contano non le vinciamo mai, come si fa ad esser contenti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas questa è una mentalità da provinciale. Il Milan di quest'anno io lo ricorderò come uno dei più noiosi, dal punto di vista del gioco. Forse, la nostra rimonta è dovuta anche ad un campionato che a definirlo osceno significherebbe fargli un complimento.
Allegri ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti ultimamente , a dimostrazione che lo scudetto vinto è stato unicamente merito di Ibrahimovic, un giocatore straordinario che farebbe sembrare un campione anche Migliaccio.
E poi c'è varia gente INDEGNA di indossare questa maglia: Yepes, Bonera, Zapata, Abate, Antonini, Traorè, Flamini, Muntari, Nocerino Boateng, Robinho..ad esempio..
Per me il Milan, vuoi che magari ragiono per la storia che abbiamo alle spalle, dovrebbe avere le carte in regola per dare le piste anche in campo Europeo.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Analisi superficiale e datata, il Milan ha l'attacco nettamente più forte della serie a , ha i terzini più forti delle serie a , ha 2 centrali buonissimi in un campionato che nn propone ne baresi ne Nesta ne thiago silva ne nessuno minimamente paragonabile , almeno che qualche furbone pensi che chiellini sia un fenomeno , ha uno dei primi centrocampisti del canpionato montolivo , abbiati tolto handanovic e Buffon e Marchetti rimane cmq tra i primi 5 portieri del campionato , ha un allenatore davvero scarso 0 nella formazione titolare incapace a leggere le partite con la personalità di topo gigio.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Voi non volete ammettere che siamo scarsi,è inutile.Abbiamo uno dei peggiori centrocampi della serie A,una coppia di centrali da Lega Pro.Poi mi parlate di mentalità,che non dovremo essere contenti.Dovete essere onesti:facciamo ridere e il terzo posto ci va di lusso e negli ultimi mesi gli arbitraggi c'hanno dato ragione,avendo rubacchiato qualche punticino che ora ci ritorna utile.Ma tanto la colpa è di Allegri,è sempre la sua,deve dare un gioco ad un branco di capre(calcisticamente parlando),deve fare il calcio champagne con Muntari,Nocerino,Flamini,Traorè.Dio mio ma vi rendete conto di cosa postate,per la miseria.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Andreas questa è una mentalità da provinciale. Il Milan di quest'anno io lo ricorderò come uno dei più noiosi, dal punto di vista del gioco. Forse, la nostra rimonta è dovuta anche ad un campionato che a definirlo osceno significherebbe fargli un complimento.
> Allegri ha mostrato tutti i suoi limiti ultimamente , a dimostrazione che lo scudetto vinto è stato unicamente merito di Ibrahimovic, un giocatore straordinario che farebbe sembrare un campione anche Migliaccio.
> E poi c'è varia gente INDEGNA di indossare questa maglia: Yepes, Bonera, Zapata, Abate, Antonini, Traorè, Flamini, Muntari, Nocerino Boateng, Robinho..ad esempio..
> Per me il Milan, vuoi che magari ragiono per la storia che abbiamo alle spalle, dovrebbe avere le carte in regola per dare le piste anche in campo Europeo.


Dinho,la storia conta una beaneamata sappiamo cosa,se sei scarso ti puoi chiamare anche Milan,ma più di così non puoi.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (15 Aprile 2013)

Sottovalutiamo troppa questa squadra. Siamo da terzo, secondo posto ma giochiamo peggio del Palermo e abbiamo buttato all'ortica mezza stagione. Non è questione di memoria corta o lunga ma di obbiettività. In un campionato come questo, dove la seconda ha fatto 5 sconfitte sarebbe assurdo dire che questo Milan vale meno di Fiorentina o Napoli. Abbiamo semplicemente un pessimo allenatore, incapace di sviluppare tatticamente le partite, di leggere le mosse dell'avversario e di preparare psicologicamente i nostri. Lui sa giocare solo di rimessa e non sorprendetevi se riusciremo a strappare punti alla Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma avete visto il centrocampo viola???Ci defecano in testa,dai.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (15 Aprile 2013)

La tanto decantata Juve ha la stessa difesa del 7imo posto di 3 anni fa, lo stesso Marchisio di 3 anni fa, lo stesso Pirlo mezzo morto che avevamo noi, in attacco è inguardabile, Lichtocoso che a detta di Lotito non beccava un cross neppure da fermo alzandosi la palla con le mani. L'allenatore, in Serie A soprattutto, contata tantissimo e a noi manca quello, sopratutto quello. Le qualità del gruppo Milan sono evidente altrimenti 6/7 giocatori in Nazionale non li porti.


----------



## James Watson (15 Aprile 2013)

Mi sto facendo delle grosse e grasse risate a leggere sto topic..


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> La tanto decantata Juve ha la stessa difesa del 7imo posto di 3 anni fa, lo stesso Marchisio di 3 anni fa, lo stesso Pirlo mezzo morto che avevamo noi, in attacco è inguardabile, Lichtocoso che a detta di Lotito non beccava un cross neppure da fermo alzandosi la palla con le mani. L'allenatore, in Serie A soprattutto, contata tantissimo e a noi manca quello, sopratutto quello. Le qualità del gruppo Milan sono evidente altrimenti 6/7 giocatori in Nazionale non li porti.



Ha un centrocampo che vale 35 volte il nostro,ci mangiano.In difesa poi sono più forti e di brutto.Non si campa col solo attacco.Ma realmente siete convinti che così come siamo messi possiamo realmente lottare per lo scudo??Ieri,per farvi un esempio,ho visto con amici azzurri la partita e m'hanno detto quel che penso,cioè non hanno mai visto un Milan così osceno qualitativamente,MAI nella sua glorioso storia.Non dobbiamo avere i paraocchi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi sto facendo delle grosse e grasse risate a leggere sto topic..



In che senso???


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Concordo in pieno. Abbiamo perso negli ultimi quattro mesi solo a Roma, ma sopratutto esclusa quella partita non perdiamo credo dai primi di novembre, vado circa a memoria. Davvero, come si può criticare una squadra che ha fatto una rimonta del genere?! Sapevamo che con una partenza del genere sarebbe stata dura fino alla fine, siamo stanchi ragazzi, di testa sopratutto! Bisogna stringere i denti e tenere duro per il terzo posto.


----------



## James Watson (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha un centrocampo che vale 35 volte il nostro,ci mangiano.In difesa poi sono più forti e di brutto.Non si campa col solo attacco.Ma realmente siete convinti che così come siamo messi possiamo realmente lottare per lo scudo??Ieri,per farvi un esempio,ho visto con amici azzurri la partita e m'hanno detto quel che penso,cioè non hanno mai visto un Milan così osceno qualitativamente,MAI nella sua glorioso storia.Non dobbiamo avere i paraocchi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Nel senso che è esilarante leggere gente che pretende gioco e risultati e non si rende conto minimamente che la nostra rosa è assortita letteralmente senza nè capo nè coda, composta principalmente da gente che, salvo forse un paio di eccezioni, in una squadra veramente di vertice il campo lo vedrebbe forse in coppa italia. 
E' bellissimo notare che come quando la squadra va da schifo la colpa è di allegri, mentre quando le cose vanno bene il merito è dei giocatori.... mah, a me hanno sempre insegnato che si vince e si perde col contributo di tutti..


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

La storia che abbiamo dei centrali scarsi mi fa veramente ridere io mexes e zapata me li tengo su tutti gli altri centrali della serie a tolto chiellini che cmq nn e' un fenomeno , per il resto la difesa a 3 e' fatta per nascondere le magagne e infatti conte gioca a 3 ( lui a Siena giocava a 4 ) perché Sa che i suoi difensori nn sono dei fenomeni. Nn lo volete capire che questa serie a fa ridere , ma chi che ha detto poi che il Milan mi va bene così o che sono soddisfatto dei nostro centrocampo ??? Semplicemente noi siano inferiori solo alla Juventus e invece fatichiamo come se fossimo l'udinese di turno , e questo e' colpa del nostro allenatore


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] bene


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Nel senso che è esilarante leggere gente che pretende gioco e risultati e non si rende conto minimamente che la nostra rosa è assortita letteralmente senza nè capo nè coda, composta principalmente da gente che, salvo forse un paio di eccezioni, in una squadra veramente di vertice il campo lo vedrebbe forse in coppa italia.
> E' bellissimo notare che come quando la squadra va da schifo la colpa è di allegri, mentre quando le cose vanno bene il merito è dei giocatori.... mah, a me hanno sempre insegnato che si vince e si perde col contributo di tutti..



Capito.Come non quotare,allora non sono solo io il matto.Quantomeno la mia salute mentale è integra.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La storia che abbiamo dei centrali scarsi mi fa veramente ridere io mexes e zapata me li tengo su tutti gli altri centrali della serie a tolto chiellini che cmq nn e' un fenomeno , per il resto la difesa a 3 e' fatta per nascondere le magagne e infatti conte gioca a 3 ( lui a Siena giocava a 4 ) perché Sa che i suoi difensori nn sono dei fenomeni. Nn lo volete capire che questa serie a fa ridere , ma chi che ha detto poi che il Milan mi va bene così o che sono soddisfatto dei nostro centrocampo ??? Semplicemente noi siano inferiori solo alla Juventus e invece fatichiamo come se fossimo l'udinese di turno , e questo e' colpa del nostro allenatore



L'allenatore sarà anche mediocre, ma i ragazzi sono stanchi di testa, sono scarichi e si vede. Ma è normale dopo la rincorsa che abbiamo fatto, non perdiamo da 4 mesi, esclusa la partita di roma non perdiamo da quasi sei... era ovvio fino alla fine non saremmo potuti esser brillanti...comunque sia il fatto che siamo giu di tono e ciò nonostante non perdiamo è positivo...senza dimenticare che quando torna balotelli può davvero essere quello che ci trascina le ultime partite...


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi sto facendo delle grosse e grasse risate a leggere sto topic..



C'è chi fa ridere e chi fa piangere


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

la critica giusta e sensata è Fiorentina-Milan perchè per come stavano andando le cose i 3 punti erano d'obbligo. la partita di ieri il pareggio ci può anche stare.
Allegri sarà scarso ma non perde una partita di campionato da 4 mesi.... il capitombolo contro la Roma nella partita prima della sosta invernale (storicamente la partita in cui facciamo meno punti). Praticamente da Novembre ha perso 1 sola partita. Come si fa a criticare una situazione del genere? Perché non giochiamo in maniera bella? In maniera bella ci giocano le squadre che se lo possono permettere perché hanno giocatori capaci di giocare a calcio.
Mai vista una squadra che sa giocare bene a calcio senza giocatori che sanno giocare bene a calcio. Solo a leggere una frase del genere ci si rende conto che è un'assurdità.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'allenatore sarà anche mediocre, ma i ragazzi sono stanchi di testa, sono scarichi e si vede. Ma è normale dopo la rincorsa che abbiamo fatto, non perdiamo da 4 mesi, esclusa la partita di roma non perdiamo da quasi sei... era ovvio fino alla fine non saremmo potuti esser brillanti...comunque sia il fatto che siamo giu di tono e ciò nonostante non perdiamo è positivo...senza dimenticare che quando torna balotelli può davvero essere quello che ci trascina le ultime partite...



Io ho paura per il perso posto perché la fiorentina ha un calendario in discesa , nn mi sono mai fatto viaggi di scudetto o robe del genere , dobbiamo andare a Torino e la Juve quella si ci è' superiore , per il budget nn centrare il terzo posto e' come dire 0 acquisti in estate e allora nn cresceremo mai questa e' la mia paura


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Comunque,aldilà di qualche delirio,paradossalmente l'eliminazione in coppa è stata positiva,altrimenti sarebbe stato impossibile mantenere le distanze.Ora,con 1 partita a settimana,possiamo riprendere fiato.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la critica giusta e sensata è Fiorentina-Milan perchè per come stavano andando le cose i 3 punti erano d'obbligo. la partita di ieri il pareggio ci può anche stare.
> Allegri sarà scarso ma non perde una partita di campionato da 4 mesi.... il capitombolo contro la Roma nella partita prima della sosta invernale (storicamente la partita in cui facciamo meno punti). Praticamente da Novembre ha perso 1 sola partita. Come si fa a criticare una situazione del genere? Perché non giochiamo in maniera bella? In maniera bella ci giocano le squadre che se lo possono permettere perché hanno giocatori capaci di giocare a calcio.
> Mai vista una squadra che sa giocare bene a calcio senza giocatori che sanno giocare bene a calcio. Solo a leggere una frase del genere ci si rende conto che è un'assurdità.



Si ma guarda che nn ho letto da ieri una critica sul gioco anche perché il primo tempo nn abbiamo giocato nemmeno male , si criticano le scelte di formazioni i cambi e le frasi robinho e' un campione , se volete proprio contestare le critiche okey ma le critiche sono diverse


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io ho paura per il perso posto perché la fiorentina ha un calendario in discesa , nn mi sono mai fatto viaggi di scudetto o robe del genere , dobbiamo andare a Torino e la Juve quella si ci è' superiore , per il budget nn centrare il terzo posto e' come dire 0 acquisti in estate e allora nn cresceremo mai questa e' la mia paura



Dopo la Juve abbiamo un calendario più facile di quello gigliato.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Nel senso che è esilarante leggere gente che pretende gioco e risultati e non si rende conto minimamente che la nostra rosa è assortita letteralmente senza nè capo nè coda, composta principalmente da gente che, salvo forse un paio di eccezioni, in una squadra veramente di vertice il campo lo vedrebbe forse in coppa italia.
> E' bellissimo notare che come quando la squadra va da schifo la colpa è di allegri, mentre quando le cose vanno bene il merito è dei giocatori.... mah, a me hanno sempre insegnato che si vince e si perde col contributo di tutti..



Infatti lo scudetto l'ha vinto Ibrahimovic da solo. Poi ci si dimentica che Ibrahimovic a gennaio è scomparso, che Gattuso ha fatto la stagione più bella della sua vita, che Seedorf alla fine è risorto, che addirittura Pato sembrava un giocatore, che Boateng è stata una scoperta clamorosa, che Abate da mister nessuno è diventato titolarissimo e amatissimo, che Thiago Silva ha fatto una stagione incredibile, che Robinho giocava a tutto campo e correva come un dannato, che Van Bommel ha giocato in maniera splendida, che tutti i giornali alla fine dissero che è lo scudetto di Allegri per come è riuscito a plasmare il Milan...
L'allenatore entra in gioco quando c'è da criticare e, al massimo, quando davvero non si può fare a meno di elogiare (Milan-Arsenal, Milan-Juventus, Milan-Barcellona ecc...ecc...).
Così come la crescita dei singoli giocatori è frutto solo del loro lavoro e MAI dell'allenatore. el Shaarawy che fa 9 gol in serie B col Padova e l'anno dopo (2012) segna più di 20 gol col MILAN, COL MILAN, diventando un giocatore decisivo per davvero (all'inizio era tanto fumo e niente arrosto), ha solo meriti personali.... il mister non ha meriti.
E anche il fatto che in un anno avevamo la media di 10 giocatori infortunati ogni partita è colpa di Allegri. Però, pensa uin pò, resta l'allenatore e si cambia lo staff atletico e il suo metodo di lavoro e l'anno dopo nessun giocatore del Milan si è mai infortunato.


----------



## James Watson (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Infatti lo scudetto l'ha vinto Ibrahimovic da solo. Poi ci si dimentica che Ibrahimovic a gennaio è scomparso, che Gattuso ha fatto la stagione più bella della sua vita, che Seedorf alla fine è risorto, che addirittura Pato sembrava un giocatore, che Boateng è stata una scoperta clamorosa, che Abate da mister nessuno è diventato titolarissimo e amatissimo, che Thiago Silva ha fatto una stagione incredibile, che Robinho giocava a tutto campo e correva come un dannato, che Van Bommel ha giocato in maniera splendida, che tutti i giornali alla fine dissero che è lo scudetto di Allegri per come è riuscito a plasmare il Milan...
> L'allenatore entra in gioco quando c'è da criticare e, al massimo, quando davvero non si può fare a meno di elogiare (Milan-Arsenal, Milan-Juventus, Milan-Barcellona ecc...ecc...).
> Così come la crescita dei singoli giocatori è frutto solo del loro lavoro e MAI dell'allenatore. el Shaarawy che fa 9 gol in serie B col Padova e l'anno dopo (2012) segna più di 20 gol col MILAN, COL MILAN, diventando un giocatore decisivo per davvero (all'inizio era tanto fumo e niente arrosto), ha solo meriti personali.... il mister non ha meriti.
> E anche il fatto che in un anno avevamo la media di 10 giocatori infortunati ogni partita è colpa di Allegri. Però, pensa uin pò, resta l'allenatore e si cambia lo staff atletico e il suo metodo di lavoro e l'anno dopo nessun giocatore del Milan si è mai infortunato.



Quoto anche gli spazi.


----------



## yelle (15 Aprile 2013)

vabhè, allora attacchiamoci ad un allenatore che ormai ne sbaglia 7 su 8 perchè 3 anni fa con lui abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con una rosa che comprendeva Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il titolo spiega tutto.Siamo partiti con una media da retrocessione,una squadra depotenziata a livelli abnormi



Scusa ma parlando seriamente, secondo te il Milan, seppur depotenziato, valeva SETTE PUNTI IN OTTO GARE??? Soprattutto nella serie A più scarsa di tutti i tempi? Allora di chi è la colpa di quell'inizio disastroso? E' o non è di Acciuga, colui che ha fatto SEMPRE CAHARE negli inizi di campionato con tutte le squadre che ha avuto a disposizione?


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Infatti lo scudetto l'ha vinto Ibrahimovic da solo. Poi ci si dimentica che Ibrahimovic a gennaio è scomparso, che Gattuso ha fatto la stagione più bella della sua vita, che Seedorf alla fine è risorto, che addirittura Pato sembrava un giocatore, che Boateng è stata una scoperta clamorosa, che Abate da mister nessuno è diventato titolarissimo e amatissimo, che Thiago Silva ha fatto una stagione incredibile, che Robinho giocava a tutto campo e correva come un dannato, che Van Bommel ha giocato in maniera splendida,



che abbiamo vinto col punteggio minimo della storia del campionato a venti squadre, che abbiamo gareggiato contro nessuno in pratica (e nonostante questo se non si svegliava Seedorf rischiavamo di arrivare secondi), che la seconda in classifica guidata da un non allenatore ha fatto 76 punti, che siamo usciti col magico Tottenham, che nonostante tanta gente in pienissima forma e al massimo del suo potenziale abbiamo spesso giocato di melma, che siamo usciti col potentissimo Tottenham ecc. ecc.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> vabhè, allora attacchiamoci ad un allenatore che ormai ne sbaglia 7 su 8 perchè 3 anni fa con lui abbiamo vinto uno scudetto con una rosa che comprendeva Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva



se ne sbagliava 7 su 8 non saresti terzo con una rosa indecente e non saresti imbattuto da 4 mesi

Questo Milan non valeva 7 punti in 8 gare, ma non era nemmeno da terzo posto. Ora guardiamo la squadra per quello che è diventata, non per quello che era. El Shaarawy non era giocatore da 20 gol, i terzini sarebbero dovuti essere ANTONINI (dov'è???) e Abate. Come se non bastasse Abbiati ha dovuto fare panchina perché faceva solo papere, la difesa ci ha regalato perle incredibili, Robinho è stato sempre assente mentalmente e fisicamente perché voleva essere ceduto in estate, non c'era un'identità di squadra perché i giocatori erano smarriti.

In tutto questo Galliani diceva che sarebbe stata una stagione di transizione e che l'obiettivo era palesemente quello di "salvare il salvabile" (la parola "terzo posto" è uscita fuori solo a Dicembre), perché nemmeno loro pensavano di arrivare terzi, diciamoci le cose come stanno. 
*
Le premesse erano (anche per loro) che le prime 4 posizioni erano già assegnate a Juventus, Inter, Roma e Napoli... probabilmente proprio in quest'ordine.*


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa ma parlando seriamente, secondo te il Milan, seppur depotenziato, valeva SETTE PUNTI IN OTTO GARE??? Soprattutto nella serie A più scarsa di tutti i tempi? Allora di chi è la colpa di quell'inizio disastroso? E' o non è di Acciuga, colui che ha fatto SEMPRE CAHARE negli inizi di campionato con tutte le squadre che ha avuto a disposizione?



Hanno ceduto 9489494 calciatori e ci voleva un periodo di adattamento.Poi sia chiaro,a me Allegri non piace,per come gestisce la gara in corso d'opera,per qualche scelte scellerata(vedi Elsha ieri),però obiettivamente noi meritiamo la classifica che abbiamo,perchè ad esclusione dell'attacco,di Monto e degli esterni di difesa facciamo stracahare.


----------



## sheva90 (15 Aprile 2013)

Quest'anno invece Allegri ha dimostrato i suoi meriti, anche con una squadra penosa siamo a lottare per il secondo posto, dopo aver ceduto il mondo quest'estate.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

> che abbiamo vinto col punteggio minimo della storia del campionato a venti squadre, che abbiamo gareggiato contro nessuno in pratica (e nonostante questo se non si svegliava Seedorf rischiavamo di arrivare secondi)


il campionato a 20 squadre è nato 2 anni prima di calciopoli. Ha senso secondo te questa statistica? Se non si svegliava Seedorf? Guarda che è stato un campionato dominato! siamo stati capolista per 27 o 28 giornate, avevamo la miglior differenza reti e avevamo 3 giocatori con 14 gol. Abbiamo concluso con 6 punti sulla seconda, ma all'ultima giornata praticamente non abbiamo giocato (altrimenti sarebbero stati 8 punti) facendo* GLI STESSI PUNTI* dell'Inter del triplete (82). Record negativo di punti dove???


> che siamo usciti col potentissimo Tottenham ecc. ecc.


Lo scorso anno il Manchester UTD è uscito ai gironi (in un girone vergognosamente scarso). Col Tottenham siamo usciti malamente, sprecando le poche occasioni che abbiamo avuto. In quella partita ci siamo resi conto di non avere una dimensione europea (compreso Ibrahimovic che giocò malissimo) e che "i vecchi" (Gattuso, Seedorf) erano davvero finiti. Tant'è vero che MERKEL risultò al ritorno fors eil migliore, sebbene fosse entrato nella ripresa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

p.s. Siamo terzi nonostante 5 giocatori su 11 titolari siano palesemente da squadra di metà/bassa classifica.


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2013)

Andatevi a vedere l'11 titolare del Napoli e poi vi renderete conto di quanti giocatori mediocri abbiano, a cominciare da Dzemaili (schifato da tutti qui dentro e considerato inferiore a Nocerino), Britos, Zuniga, Campagnaro, tutta gente che fino ad un paio di anni fa lottava per non retrocedere.
No ma la loro rosa è migliore della nostra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2013)

D'accordo con te, siamo a +4 sulla Fiorentina e ci resta soltanto la Juve come partita tosta. Perderemo anche a Torino(cosa probabile)ma resteremo sempre a +1, dopodiché potremo riprendere la nostra marcia vittoriosa nelle cinque partite rimanenti e conquistare la Champions League, d'altronde la Fiorentina non le vincerà certamente tutte da qui fino alla fine.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2013)

Per me la squadra è da terzo posto. Sono soddisfatto per giocatori e allenatore. ma hanno fatto in un certo senso il loro dovere, non siamo mica il Pescara, la fiorentina ha un centrocampo nettamente migliore ma in attacco a parte jovetic (sempre infortunato) gli altri fanno schifo.

Il terzo posto è giusto e in linea con le aspettative di inizio anno della società.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Andatevi a vedere l'11 titolare del Napoli e poi vi renderete conto di quanti giocatori mediocri abbiano, a cominciare da Dzemaili (schifato da tutti qui dentro e considerato inferiore a Nocerino), Britos, Zuniga, Campagnaro, tutta gente che fino ad un paio di anni fa lottava per non retrocedere.
> No ma la loro rosa è migliore della nostra



Campagnaro è un bel difensore, superiore a tutti i nostri. Dzemaili è schifato da chi schifava anche Hamsik, probabilmente perché sperava e spera ancora in colpi come Fabregas... ma quando uscì la notizia di uno scambio Dzemaili-Flamini io già mi leccavo i baffi. Britos non è un titolare (quindi è come se lo paragonassi a Bonera), Zuniga >>>> Antonini (che ricordo a tutti era il nostro titolare a sinistra). Continuiamo? De Sanctis è un portiere che porta punti alla squadra, tutt'altra roba rispetto ad Abbiati, Beherami è un centrocampista arcigno ma diciamo che vale Flamini, Maggio è decisamente >>>>>> di Abate, Inler è più forte di De Jong, Gamberini più forte di Mexes, Cavani si mangia Pazzini e Hamsik si mangia Boateng. Solo El Sha>>>>>>>Pandev, anche se all'inizio nessuno l'avrebbe mai pensato. E poi Insigne, sebbene Mazzarri l'abbia per metà distrutto, è decisamente più pronto di Niang.

In porta sono migliori, la loro difesa diciamo che vale la nostra, a centrocampo sono più forti, e in attacco sono più forti (del Milan agosto-gennaio). Adesso siamo migliori noi in attacco, il resto è rimasto invariato. Bene, li battiamo in 1 ruolo su 4: non male!


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

&#55357;&#56865;


The Ripper ha scritto:


> Campagnaro è un bel difensore, superiore a tutti i nostri. Dzemaili è schifato da chi schifava anche Hamsik, probabilmente perché sperava e spera ancora in colpi come Fabregas... ma quando uscì la notizia di uno scambio Dzemaili-Flamini io già mi leccavo i baffi. Britos non è un titolare (quindi è come se lo paragonassi a Bonera), Zuniga >>>> Antonini (che ricordo a tutti era il nostro titolare a sinistra). Continuiamo? De Sanctis è un portiere che porta punti alla squadra, tutt'altra roba rispetto ad Abbiati, Beherami è un centrocampista arcigno ma diciamo che vale Flamini, Maggio è decisamente >>>>>> di Abate, Inler è più forte di De Jong, Gamberini più forte di Mexes, Cavani si mangia Pazzini e Hamsik si mangia Boateng. Solo El Sha>>>>>>>Pandev, anche se all'inizio nessuno l'avrebbe mai pensato. E poi Insigne, sebbene Mazzarri l'abbia per metà distrutto, è decisamente più pronto di Niang.
> 
> In porta sono migliori, la loro difesa diciamo che vale la nostra, a centrocampo sono più forti, e in attacco sono più forti (del Milan agosto-gennaio). Adesso siamo migliori noi in attacco, il resto è rimasto invariato. Bene, li battiamo in 1 ruolo su 4: non male!



Nn ho neanche voglia di risponderti su tutto , basta dire che hai parlato di zuniga in confronto con Antonini quando avresti dovuto parlare di constant o se sciglio che sono quelli che giocano a sinistra , questo per sottolineanti che pur di far apparire allegri un fenomeno distorci la realtà , contento tu contenti tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Campagnaro è un bel difensore, superiore a tutti i nostri. Dzemaili è schifato da chi schifava anche Hamsik, probabilmente perché sperava e spera ancora in colpi come Fabregas... ma quando uscì la notizia di uno scambio Dzemaili-Flamini io già mi leccavo i baffi. Britos non è un titolare (quindi è come se lo paragonassi a Bonera), Zuniga >>>> Antonini (che ricordo a tutti era il nostro titolare a sinistra). Continuiamo? De Sanctis è un portiere che porta punti alla squadra, tutt'altra roba rispetto ad Abbiati, Beherami è un centrocampista arcigno ma diciamo che vale Flamini, Maggio è decisamente >>>>>> di Abate, Inler è più forte di De Jong, Gamberini più forte di Mexes, Cavani si mangia Pazzini e Hamsik si mangia Boateng. Solo El Sha>>>>>>>Pandev, anche se all'inizio nessuno l'avrebbe mai pensato. E poi Insigne, sebbene Mazzarri l'abbia per metà distrutto, è decisamente più pronto di Niang.
> 
> In porta sono migliori, la loro difesa diciamo che vale la nostra, a centrocampo sono più forti, e in attacco sono più forti (del Milan agosto-gennaio). Adesso siamo migliori noi in attacco, il resto è rimasto invariato. Bene, li battiamo in 1 ruolo su 4: non male!


Ohibò!
Maggio è praticamente un morto quindi non vedo in cosa sarebbe migliore di Abate, inoltre come tecnica sono lì quindi ad oggi è assolutamente meglio Ignazio per l'atletismo. Paragonare Zuniga a Antonini è pretestuoso, altrimenti paragoniamo Constant a Mesto e diciamo che siamo più forti; Zuniga non vale più di Constant. Hamsik mangerà certamente Boateng però Montolivo si mangia Inler e vedo che Riccardo neanche l'hai citato. Behrami è un bel giocatore sì, grande intensità, con sicuramente più qualità di Flamini. Cavani non vedo perché debba essere paragonato a Pazzini, Edinson va paragonato a Balotelli e vince di pochissimo. El Sharaawy ovviamente è molto meglio di Pandev, mentre Insigne lo puoi mettere a paragone con Niang ed entrambi sono giovani di belle speranze anche se Insigne è un passo avanti. De Sanctis lo stai seguendo in questa stagione? Calo netto, nettissimo da due anni a questa parte e non vale assolutamente più di questo Abbiati che in un modo o nell'altro ci da sempre una grande mano nonostante sia lui stesso in calo. La difesa del Napoli fa cagre tanto quanto la nostra: Cannavaro è impresentabile tanto quanto Zapata, Campagnaro non vale assolutamente più di Mexes, infatti l'argentino l'hai valutato nel suo complesso e in questo senso anche Mexes è un bel difensore.


----------



## Frikez (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Campagnaro è un bel difensore, superiore a tutti i nostri. Dzemaili è schifato da chi schifava anche Hamsik, probabilmente perché sperava e spera ancora in colpi come Fabregas... ma quando uscì la notizia di uno scambio Dzemaili-Flamini io già mi leccavo i baffi. Britos non è un titolare (quindi è come se lo paragonassi a Bonera), Zuniga >>>> Antonini (che ricordo a tutti era il nostro titolare a sinistra). Continuiamo? De Sanctis è un portiere che porta punti alla squadra, tutt'altra roba rispetto ad Abbiati, Beherami è un centrocampista arcigno ma diciamo che vale Flamini, Maggio è decisamente >>>>>> di Abate, Inler è più forte di De Jong, Gamberini più forte di Mexes, Cavani si mangia Pazzini e Hamsik si mangia Boateng. Solo El Sha>>>>>>>Pandev, anche se all'inizio nessuno l'avrebbe mai pensato. E poi Insigne, sebbene Mazzarri l'abbia per metà distrutto, è decisamente più pronto di Niang.
> 
> In porta sono migliori, la loro difesa diciamo che vale la nostra, a centrocampo sono più forti, e in attacco sono più forti (del Milan agosto-gennaio). Adesso siamo migliori noi in attacco, il resto è rimasto invariato. Bene, li battiamo in 1 ruolo su 4: non male!



Praticamente il Napoli ha una squadra da scudetto secondo il tuo ragionamento, okay.
Questi giocano con Campagnaro Cannavaro Britos/Gamberini, gente che non sarebbe titolare in nessuna delle altre grandi probabilmente e sono secondi in classifica, per non parlare di De Sanctis che quest'anno ha fatto una decina di vaccate.


----------



## runner (15 Aprile 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno invece Allegri ha dimostrato i suoi meriti, anche con una squadra penosa siamo a lottare per il secondo posto, dopo aver ceduto il mondo quest'estate.



esattamente in più ci aggiungerei le "turbolenze" societarie

comunque si voglia vedere la situazione dobbiamo lottare per il terzo posto fino alla fine


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Cari amici ed amiche mi preme ricordare che molti (troppi) su questo forum ad inizio stagione avevano dubbi persino sul raggiungimento della salvezza. Aggiungo che non siamo dei fenomeni ma nemmeno tanto scarsi da non poter tenere almeno il terzo posto. Allegri ha tanti difetti ma è ingeneroso non riconoscergli che ha iniziato la stagione con una squadra rifondata.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> ��
> 
> Nn ho neanche voglia di risponderti su tutto , basta dire che hai parlato di zuniga in confronto con Antonini quando avresti dovuto parlare di constant o se sciglio che sono quelli che giocano a sinistra , questo per sottolineanti che pur di far apparire allegri un fenomeno distorci la realtà , contento tu contenti tutti



Mi dispiace ma sei tu in errore, e probabilmente non hai letto il topic. In caso contrario il titolo del topic ti calza a pennello.
Semplificando, stiamo parlando di "Dove eravamo", cioè "Da dove siamo partiti", e stiamo parlando di memoria corta proprio perchPé molti (evidentemente tu sei tra questi), non si sono accorti che siamo terzi nonostante la rosa con cui siamo partiti.
La formazione titolare del Milan 2012-2013 era:
*Abbiati
Abate-mexes-bonera*(o yepes. zapata era infortunato, ma non cambia la sostanza)*-antonini*
*montolivo-de jong-nocerino
boateng
pazzini-robinho* (sempre perché molti hanno la memoria corta, vi ricordo che robinho è stato il migliore nel precampionato e quando si è fatto male abbiamo in coro bestemmiato tutti i santi perchè, cito a memoria, "E' l'unico rimasto che ha un po' di classe. Si doveva caricare il Milan sulle spalle". Su El Shaarawy "Bravo, ma a 20 anni e senza esperienza in A non possiamo affidare il Milan a lui.")
Poi è diventata:
Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Antonini
Montolivo-De Jong-Nocerino (Ambrosini)
Boateng
Pazzini-El Shaarawy

e solo verso metà Novembre abbiamo iniziato a vedere i De Sciglio, i Constant, un Montolivo migliore e tutto il resto. Anche se Abbiati aveva perso la titolarità a causa delle continue papere.



> Praticamente il Napoli ha una squadra da scudetto secondo il tuo ragionamento, okay.
> Questi giocano con Campagnaro Cannavaro Britos/Gamberini, gente che non sarebbe titolare in nessuna delle altre grandi probabilmente e sono secondi in classifica, per non parlare di De Sanctis che quest'anno ha fatto una decina di vaccate.


secondo il mio ragionamento AI NASTRI DI PARTENZA il Napoli aveva una squadra superiore alla nostra. Poi l'esplosione di el Shaarawy, la scoperta di Constant nel nuovo ruolo, di De Sciglio, la crescita di Montolivo, l'esplosione di Niang e l'arrivo di Balotelli (in rigoroso ordine cronologico) ha reso NOI superiori a LORO. Infatti da quando questi "eventi" si sono verificati abbiamo perso una sola partita e siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti.
Ripeto, ad inizio anno la squadra doveva essere:
*Abbiati, Abate, Mexes, Bonera, Antonini, Montolivo, De Jong, Nocerino, Boateng, Pazzini, Robinho.*


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma sei tu in errore, e probabilmente non hai letto il topic. In caso contrario il titolo del topic ti calza a pennello.
> Semplificando, stiamo parlando di "Dove eravamo", cioè "Da dove siamo partiti", e stiamo parlando di memoria corta proprio perchPé molti (evidentemente tu sei tra questi), non si sono accorti che siamo terzi nonostante la rosa con cui siamo partiti.
> La formazione titolare del Milan 2012-2013 era:
> *Abbiati
> ...



È quindi ? Constant lo poteva mettere anche dall'inizio così come se sciglio , così come el sha poteva metterlo dall'inizio visto che da sempre e' un giocatore che gioca sulla fascia , siccome allegri e' un capra tatticamente e ci ha messo 3 anni a partorire un modulo lo devo giustificare? Sei tu in errore perché questi sono giocatori che aveva fin da inizio stagione mica sono arrivati a gennaio , perciò i tuoi paragoni difettano di logica perché hanno come presupposto le scelte di allegri nn la nostra rosa che già appunto era comprensiva di constant e de sciglio


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> È quindi ? Constant lo poteva mettere anche dall'inizio così come se sciglio , così come el sha poteva metterlo dall'inizio visto che da sempre e' un giocatore che gioca sulla fascia , siccome allegri e' un capra tatticamente e ci ha messo 3 anni a partorire un modulo lo devo giustificare? Sei tu in errore perché questi sono giocatori che aveva fin da inizio stagione mica sono arrivati a gennaio , perciò i tuoi paragoni difettano di logica perché hanno come presupposto le scelte di allegri nn la nostra rosa che già appunto era comprensiva di constant e de sciglio



certo, constant dall'inizio terzino quando aveva sempre giocato trequartista  Che intuizione!(quando lo schierò ricordo che TUTTI qui dissero "MA è pazzo? ok è pazzo... Mettere un centrocampista terzino quando hai emanuelson....")
De Sciglio dall'inizio quando aveva si e no 180 minuti in serie A  Grande mossa!("Troppo grezzo" dicevamo)

Una squadra cresce, evolve o scoppia, dipende dai casi. Il Montolivo di inizio anno è forse il Montolivo di questo 2013? NOn mi sembra proprio! Il primo De Jong era come il De Jong delle ultime 5 apparizioni? NOn mi sembra proprio! La mediocre difesa novembre-aprile è uguale alla peggior difesa della serie A agosto-novembre? non credo proprio! 
Il Milan attuale è frutto di un lavoro durissimo da parte dei giocatori e dello staff. Non era semplice costruire una squadra con "le ossa per il cane" del nostro tavolo e degli altri (leggasi: con i resti della squadra che eravamo e gli scarti di altre squadre).

Spero che la dirigenza abbia finalmente imparato che al raduno bisogna portare la squadra quasi al completo, e che i colpi di mercato successivi sono solo "ritocchi". quantomeno sarebbe bello vedere quella che sarà la squadra titolare allenarsi insieme da inizio agosto, e non dal 1° settembre come da troppi anni a questa parte.


----------



## James Watson (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> certo, constant dall'inizio terzino quando aveva sempre giocato trequartista  Che intuizione!(quando lo schierò ricordo che TUTTI qui dissero "MA è pazzo? ok è pazzo... Mettere un centrocampista terzino quando hai emanuelson....")
> De Sciglio dall'inizio quando aveva si e no 180 minuti in serie A  Grande mossa!("Troppo grezzo" dicevamo)
> 
> Una squadra cresce, evolve o scoppia, dipende dai casi. Il Montolivo di inizio anno è forse il Montolivo di questo 2013? NOn mi sembra proprio! Il primo De Jong era come il De Jong delle ultime 5 apparizioni? NOn mi sembra proprio! La mediocre difesa novembre-aprile è uguale alla peggior difesa della serie A agosto-novembre? non credo proprio!
> Il Milan attuale è frutto di un lavoro durissimo da parte dei giocatori e dello staff. Non era semplice costruire una squadra con "le ossa per il cane" del nostro tavolo e degli altri (leggasi: con i resti della squadra che eravamo e gli scarti di altre squadre).



Quoto tutto, e mi permetto di aggiungere che chiunque neghi l'evoluzione della squadra dall'inizio della stagione è palesemente in malafede. Oggi non siamo più (grazie a Dio) la squadra che eravamo ad inizio stagione, proprio perché molti giocatori sono cresciuti, sono sbocciate nuove realtà e abbiamo un po' superato il trauma di aver perso così tante figure fondamentali (e qui qualcuno sembra dimenticarsi che non si parla solo di Ibra e Thiago ma anche praticamente dell'intero blocco dei senatori), siamo praticamente ripartiti da zero ad inizio anno e adesso siamo qui a giocarci il terzo posto con un Napoli che ad inizio stagione veniva visto come l'unica squadra in grado di impensierire la Juve (che poi sto napoli fa talmente schifo che è secondo e fino a qualche giornata fa era tipo a -4 dai gobbi tritatutto).


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

la nostra difesa fa schifo perché manca di organizzazione.
il napoli ha una difesa superiore alla nostra a livello individuale giusto al calcio balilla, eppure prende meno gol e commette meno sciocchezze.
caso strano, chiellini, bonucci e barzagli son diventati dio, uno e trino (finché l'asticella non si alza esponenzialmente ovvio, c'è un limite pure per l'organizzazione) in concomitanza con l'arrivo di conte, quando prima componevano una delle difese più perculate della serie a.
caso strano, eh.
se la mano dell'allenatore non c'è e hai dei singoli buoni, ma non eccezionali, vengono fuori tutti i limiti cui stiamo assistendo.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> certo, constant dall'inizio terzino quando aveva sempre giocato trequartista  Che intuizione!(quando lo schierò ricordo che TUTTI qui dissero "MA è pazzo? ok è pazzo... Mettere un centrocampista terzino quando hai emanuelson....")
> De Sciglio dall'inizio quando aveva si e no 180 minuti in serie A  Grande mossa!("Troppo grezzo" dicevamo)
> 
> Una squadra cresce, evolve o scoppia, dipende dai casi. Il Montolivo di inizio anno è forse il Montolivo di questo 2013? NOn mi sembra proprio! Il primo De Jong era come il De Jong delle ultime 5 apparizioni? NOn mi sembra proprio! La mediocre difesa novembre-aprile è uguale alla peggior difesa della serie A agosto-novembre? non credo proprio!
> ...



Constant aveva giocato 8 mesi a Genova terzino perciò nn ha scoperto niente e a panchina te Antonini nessuno lo avrebbe messo in croce , su se sciglio vale lo stesso ragionamento panchinavi sempre Antonini nn Paolo Maldini , cmq mi arrendo perché nn si può avere un dialogo con chi la pregiudiziale che allegri e' un fenomeno del calcio , tieniti il tuo allenatore e ricordati che se arriva al terzo ha forse fatto quello che doveva , forse perché attualmente il Milan ha una rosa più competitiva del Napoli e più della fiorentina e invece abbiamo ottenuto oggi e nn 8 mesi fa 2 pareggi , oggi nn 8 mesi fa .


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la nostra difesa fa schifo perché manca di organizzazione.
> il napoli ha una difesa superiore alla nostra a livello individuale giusto al calcio balilla, eppure prende meno gol e commette meno sciocchezze.
> caso strano, chiellini, bonucci e barzagli son diventati dio, uno e trino (finché l'asticella non si alza esponenzialmente ovvio, c'è un limite pure per l'organizzazione) in concomitanza con l'arrivo di conte, quando prima componevano una delle difese più perculate della serie a.
> caso strano, eh.
> se la mano dell'allenatore non c'è e hai dei singoli buoni, ma non eccezionali, vengono fuori tutti i limiti cui stiamo assistendo.



la differenza la fanno quelli che stanno a centrocampo..la juve è passata dall'avere felipe melo e tiago a vidal marchisio pirlo...forse un pò di differenza c'è no??è per questo che sostengo continuamente che non serve spendere tanti soldi per un difensore perchè l'emergenza vera è a centrocampo


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> l'emergenza vera è a centrocampo



AMEN. Tra l'altro la mediana è inspiegabilmente la zona del campo in cui abbiamo speso di meno negli ultimi 5 anni, nonostante sia da sempre considerata la zona più importante.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> la differenza la fanno quelli che stanno a centrocampo..la juve è passata dall'avere felipe melo e tiago a vidal marchisio pirlo...forse un pò di differenza c'è no??è per questo che sostengo continuamente che non serve spendere tanti soldi per un difensore perchè l'emergenza vera è a centrocampo



no, mi spiace. perché son proprio i difensori a commettere molte meno cappellate rispetto alle gestioni precedenti.
il centrocampo può aiutare, ma non può supplire a delle manchevolezze più di tanto. se metti quei tre sulla mediana non è che magicamente risolviamo il problema delle palle alte.
che poi, vogliamo parlare del centrocampo del napoli? incensiamo pure quello, adesso?


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> AMEN. Tra l'altro la mediana è inspiegabilmente la zona del campo in cui abbiamo speso di meno negli ultimi 5 anni, nonostante sia da sempre considerata la zona più importante.


basta vedere come giocatori come flamini(scarso forte) e muntari(palesemente fuori forma) siano titolari inamovibili!!!e le riserve sono ambrosini e nocerino che non possono circolare!!!a centrocampo servono 2/3 acquisti urgenti!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, mi spiace. perché son proprio i difensori a commettere molte meno cappellate rispetto alle gestioni precedenti.
> il centrocampo può aiutare, ma non può supplire a delle manchevolezze più di tanto. se metti quei tre sulla mediana non è che magicamente risolviamo il problema delle palle alte.
> che poi, vogliamo parlare del centrocampo del napoli? incensiamo pure quello, adesso?


mi spiace dirlo ma il centrocampo del napoli è 10 volte meglio del nostro


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

> la nostra difesa fa schifo perché manca di organizzazione.
> il napoli ha una difesa superiore alla nostra a livello individuale giusto al calcio balilla, eppure prende meno gol e commette meno sciocchezze.


se togliamo i gol presi da calcio piazzato avremmo quacosa come 10 punti in più. In tutti i manuali del calcio si spiega che sui calci piazzati a "registrare" le marcature (impostate prima) deve essere il portiere (che sceglie anche se deve stare un giocatore sul palo).
Non a caso tutte le squadre che hanno un gran portiere (o comunque un portiere carismatico) subiscono sempre pochi gol su palla inattiva, anche se non hanno grandi saltatori. Il Milan di Ancelotti non ha mai avuto problemi sui calci da fermo: ha iniziato ad averli quando Dida è calato (tant'è vero che si pensava che la soluzione fosse prendere un difensore alto: ecco che arrivò Senderos visto che Nesta non bastava), per un periodo perdendo il posto per il grandissimo KALAC.


> caso strano, chiellini, bonucci e barzagli son diventati dio, uno e trino (finché l'asticella non si alza esponenzialmente ovvio, c'è un limite pure per l'organizzazione) in concomitanza con l'arrivo di conte, quando prima componevano una delle difese più perculate della serie a.
> caso strano, eh.


chiellini era "il difensore che mi piacerebbe allenare" (cit. Ancelotti). Venne fuori la stagione prima ( o 2 stagioni prima, non ricordo bene), non la stagione di Conte. Bonucci veniva da una stagione clamorosa dal punto di vista individuale col Bari. Barzagli è stata una scoperta incredibile perché lasciato nel dimenticatoio. Eppure tra i 3 migliori della Juve 2011/2012 risulta esserci (caso strano, eh) Gigi Buffon. Ah, e non dimentichiamoci Vidal, giocatore a tutto campo, ben altra cosa di Felipe Pero. Nella prima stagione di Allegri avevamo la miglior difesa, subendo solo 6 gol (se non ricordo male) nel girone di ritorno. "Eeeeh ma avevi nesta e Thiago Silva". NO! Perchè avevi una fase difensiva impeccabile. Và a vedere se Maldini, Nesta, Cafù e compagnia bella (che erano MOSTRI) non hanno acceso un cero a GATTUSO e SEEDORF per tutte i chilometri che macinavano e per la fase difensiva.


> se la mano dell'allenatore non c'è e hai dei singoli buoni, ma non eccezionali, vengono fuori tutti i limiti cui stiamo assistendo.


verissimo. infatti da squadra da metà/bassa classifica siamo terzi in campionato, nonostante tutti i limiti oggettivi di Allegri. Evidentemente non è così ciuccio.


> Constant aveva giocato 8 mesi a Genova terzino perciò nn ha scoperto niente


il Genoa gioca(va) a 3 dietro, eredità di Gasperini. Constant giocava ("giocava" è una parola grossa visto che veniva sempre sostituito e le ultime 10 partite le ha saltate per infortunio) esterno o interno nel centrocampo a 5. quando poi il Genoa è passato alla difesa a 4, giocava sempre esterno di centrocampo (il Genoa utilizzava un 4-4-1-1, un abbozzo di 4-2-3-1) con Moretti e Kaladze terzini. Da terzino ha giocato solo 3 partite (sì, in Holly e Benji 3 partite forse duravano 8 mesi come dici tu). 
Anche Pirlo ha giocato pochissime partite davanti alla difesa prima di venire al Milan, tuttavia storicamente l'intuizione resterà di Ancelotti (e non del mister precedente, se non erro Mazzone) perché si tiene conto della continuità e del livello delle prestazioni nel ruolo. Constant terzino è un'intuizione di Allegri come Pirlo davanti alla difesa lo è di Ancelotti. Ed è stata un'intuizione decisiva.


> forse perché attualmente il Milan ha una rosa più competitiva del Napoli e più della fiorentina e invece abbiamo ottenuto oggi e nn 8 mesi fa 2 pareggi


Pensa te, il Barcellona che è più forte del Chelsea, lo scorso anno è stato fatto fuori.
La fortuna, la condizione fisica dei giocatori, quella mentale, gli episodi e, sì, anche gli errori (individuali, collettivi) non contano. Conta solo il valore assoluto secondo te.
secondo il tuo ragionamento ieri sera avremmo dovuto vincere tipo 4-3 visto che loro davanti avevano Cavano e Hamsik che avrebbero dovuto far girare la testa alla nostra difensucola.
Gli errori sono stati fatti. Abbiamo ATTUALMENTE un 11 titolare superiore a Napoli e Fiorentina, perciò al 95° della 38a giornata vedremo dove saremo.
Ma non si può dire "ha fatto il suo dovere" perché calcoliamo che per metà stagione siamo superiori a Napoli e Fiorentina, perché per l'altra metà siamo stati nettamente inferiori (a livello di 11 titolari). E visto che la stagione è fatta da 38 partite e non 16, bisogna calcolare tutto. E tenendo in considerazione l'intera stagione è un mezzo miracolo che siamo qui. Probabilmente dovremmo essere con i punti della Roma o giù di lì (ripeto, *hai perso 1 sola partita in 6 mesi*).


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

e io che ci sto pure a discutere.
come non detto.


----------



## SololaMaglia (15 Aprile 2013)

Il tifoso OCCASIONALE ha la memoria corta!!!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e io che ci sto pure a discutere.
> come non detto.


che ti posso dire... con un ciuccio in panchina siamo terzi in campionato, in barba a tutti i pronostici. Abbiamo una rosa *così forte* e piena zeppa di giocatori *carismatici *che riescono a sopperire alla mancanza di un allenatore.
Onore e gloria a questi ragazzi che sono riusciti a fare l'impossibile!!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che ti posso dire... con un ciuccio in panchina siamo terzi in campionato, in barba a tutti i pronostici. Abbiamo una rosa *così forte* e piena zeppa di giocatori *carismatici *che riescono a sopperire alla mancanza di un allenatore.
> Onore e gloria a questi ragazzi che sono riusciti a fare l'impossibile!!



non mi riferivo a te.
prima o poi mi auguro che andremo d'accordo su qualcosa (concezioni di calcio agli antipodi, probabilmente), ma è evidente che di pallone ne capisci.
sulla questione difesa ti rispondo dopo.


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2013)

Ditemi un allenatore che ha giocato con una squadra smantellata e senza uno straccio di acquisto che ha vinto il campionato o ha fatto un risultato positivo.
Senza contare i giocatori di ''enorme valore''nella nostra attuale rosa tipo spaccagambe flamini,nocerino,muntari,nonno ambrosini e il trattore'.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

ok, allora scusa, pensavo ti riferissi a me 

comunque è curioso leggere i vecchi topic. un topic in cui si chiede la formazione tipo, NESSUNO ha messo el Shaarawy titolare. I più mettevano Robinho, Pazzini, Pato, Antonini, Acerbi. Anche Bojan.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se togliamo i gol presi da calcio piazzato avremmo quacosa come 10 punti in più. In tutti i manuali del calcio si spiega che sui calci piazzati a "registrare" le marcature (impostate prima) deve essere il portiere (che sceglie anche se deve stare un giocatore sul palo).
> Non a caso tutte le squadre che hanno un gran portiere (o comunque un portiere carismatico) subiscono sempre pochi gol su palla inattiva, anche se non hanno grandi saltatori. Il Milan di Ancelotti non ha mai avuto problemi sui calci da fermo: ha iniziato ad averli quando Dida è calato (tant'è vero che si pensava che la soluzione fosse prendere un difensore alto: ecco che arrivò Senderos visto che Nesta non bastava), per un periodo perdendo il posto per il grandissimo KALAC.
> 
> chiellini era "il difensore che mi piacerebbe allenare" (cit. Ancelotti). Venne fuori la stagione prima ( o 2 stagioni prima, non ricordo bene), non la stagione di Conte. Bonucci veniva da una stagione clamorosa dal punto di vista individuale col Bari. Barzagli è stata una scoperta incredibile perché lasciato nel dimenticatoio. Eppure tra i 3 migliori della Juve 2011/2012 risulta esserci (caso strano, eh) Gigi Buffon. Ah, e non dimentichiamoci Vidal, giocatore a tutto campo, ben altra cosa di Felipe Pero. Nella prima stagione di Allegri avevamo la miglior difesa, subendo solo 6 gol (se non ricordo male) nel girone di ritorno. "Eeeeh ma avevi nesta e Thiago Silva". NO! Perchè avevi una fase difensiva impeccabile. Và a vedere se Maldini, Nesta, Cafù e compagnia bella (che erano MOSTRI) non hanno acceso un cero a GATTUSO e SEEDORF per tutte i chilometri che macinavano e per la fase difensiva.
> ...


Ma almeno ti rileggi ? Apunto che le variabili condizione fisica ecc ci sono per tutti o valgono solo per allegri ? Allora stramaccioni con tt gli infortuni che ha diresti che è' il miglior allenatore del campionato perché l'Inter può ancora centrare l'Europa league ? Nn c'è bisogno che arrivi te a spiegarmi che le squadre nn si giudicano per valori assoluti , peccato che sia tu ad aver iniziato a paragonare i giocatori della nostra rosa a quelli del Napoli per valori assoluti, quindi come facciamo ? Usi un metodo e poi lo critichi ?


----------



## korma (15 Aprile 2013)

Concordo anche sulle virgole.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma almeno ti rileggi ? Apunto che le variabili condizione fisica ecc ci sono per tutti o valgono solo per allegri ? Allora stramaccioni con tt gli infortuni che ha diresti che è' il miglior allenatore del campionato perché l'Inter può ancora centrare l'Europa league ? Nn c'è bisogno che arrivi te a spiegarmi che le squadre nn si giudicano per valori assoluti , peccato che sia tu ad aver iniziato a paragonare i giocatori della nostra rosa a quelli del Napoli per valori assoluti, quindi come facciamo ? Usi un metodo e poi lo critichi ?


no, li ho paragonati per come erano messe le squadre al primo settembre 2012.
ma sai, non è che sono io a dirlo, erano tutti (media e tifosi).
qui sul forum si sperava nel terzo posto, ma si rifletteva sul fatto che la nostra nuova dimensione fosse l'europa league. i media parlavano di stagione catastrofica, galliani di stagione di transizione. Allegri diceva che c'era troppo pessimismo.
Visto che si parla di "memoria" ho voluto soltanto ricordare da dove siamo partiti.
E poi non ho fatto paragoni per valore assoluto, altrimenti avrei detto che Robinho è il giocatore più forte della serie A.
Attualmente siamo più forti, ma siamo anche più stanchi. Tutto qui.

Comunque è inutile discutere con te. Sei troppo prevenuto e hai le tue convinzioni dalle quali non ti schiodi. Per te Constant sarà sempre quello che ha giocato 8 mesi al Genoa da terzino, el Shaarawy un campione fatto e finito già quando era al Padova, il Milan di quest'anno una squadra competitiva.
In questo modo è davvero inutile discutere.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la nostra difesa fa schifo perché manca di organizzazione.
> il napoli ha una difesa superiore alla nostra a livello individuale giusto al calcio balilla, eppure prende meno gol e commette meno sciocchezze.
> caso strano, chiellini, bonucci e barzagli son diventati dio, uno e trino (finché l'asticella non si alza esponenzialmente ovvio, c'è un limite pure per l'organizzazione) in concomitanza con l'arrivo di conte, quando prima componevano una delle difese più perculate della serie a.
> caso strano, eh.
> se la mano dell'allenatore non c'è e hai dei singoli buoni, ma non eccezionali, vengono fuori tutti i limiti cui stiamo assistendo.



La nostra difesa è talmente scarsa che nelle ultime 6 partite abbiamo preso 2 gol, di cui due su rigore e uno ieri. Il nostro gioco offensivo è un obrobrio indubbiamente e qui do tante colpe al mister, anche se in parte ha l'attenuante che centrocampisti bravi non ce ne stanno. Ma la difesa era partita a dicembre disastrosa ma negli ultimi mesi è stata registrata. Almeno questo ad Allegri, diamoglielo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2013)

Quotono sono perfettamente d'accordo con te, io credo che sia piu la rabbia del momento che quello che si pensa veramente, a me capita spesso tipo contro la fiorentina che abbiamo pareggiato ero troppo arrabbiata aldila dell'arbitraggio mi sono arrabbiata tanto pero poi dopo qualche ora ho sbollito tutto


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo nessun vuol capire che il Milan non ha la qualità d'un tempo e quindi,anche se pareggiamo contro il Napoli,che è superiore,succede un marasma.



Anche la serie A non ha le qualità di un tempo. L'Inter andata e ritorno le ha prese dal Siena, contro il Milan ha vinto e poi pareggiato. Contro il Chievo andata 5-0, ritorno 1-0 nonostante l'attacco rinforzato.
Questa è la squadra del 2-0 contro il Barcellona. Perché non si poteva fare il secondo gol al Chievo? Perché il campionato sta andando male (a parte il pareggio ci sono state vittorie risicatissime con tanto di rigori, magari giusti, ma vincere per rigore non è da Milan)? E' ovvio che viene più da pensare che ci sia una variazione di Allegri piuttosto che dei giocatori. Non è che i giocatori erano peggio del Siena (il Siena a inizio campionato ha fatto meglio del Milan, era sotto solo per la penalizzazione) e sono diventati forti perché valorizzati da Allegri e poi lo hanno tradito....ma anche se fosse così e le formazioni e sostituzioni fossero impeccabili allora Allegri sarebbe comunque da sostituire. Conte fa formazioni stupide e vince solo perché è un qaedista juventino e i giocatori si danno da fare per avere le 100 vergini a fine contratto, un Conte che non sa motivare non andrebbe da nessuna parte (fetish con certi attaccanti, 3-5-2 nonostante nelle partite decisive abbia dovuto mettere il 4-3-3 nella seconda metà per recuperare....compresa quella del gol annullato a Muntari), anzi come sostituzioni almeno in quanto tempistica Allegri è superiore a Conte.
Fatto sta che la squadra nonostante l'apporto di Balotelli segna di meno. Non è stato fatto un tubo in difesa e subisce meno gol.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] ma infatti la serie A è peggiorata,altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come una squadra con Muntari,Nocer,Flamini,Traorè,Ambro e il povero e frustrato Monto sia terza.Suvvia ragazzi,Allegri è limitatissimo,gli anni scorsi ha avuto colpe abnormi,non dando una fisionimia ben precisa ad un'ottima squadra,ma quest'anno con i morti che cosa vuoi dirgli???Tutti avremo firmato ad inizio campionato per una posizione in champions a 6 giornate dal termine e ora molti se ne escono quasi che il 2° posto sarebbe ancora poco.Un po' di coerenza non guasterebbe.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no, li ho paragonati per come erano messe le squadre al primo settembre 2012.
> ma sai, non è che sono io a dirlo, erano tutti (media e tifosi).
> qui sul forum si sperava nel terzo posto, ma si rifletteva sul fatto che la nostra nuova dimensione fosse l'europa league. i media parlavano di stagione catastrofica, galliani di stagione di transizione. Allegri diceva che c'era troppo pessimismo.
> Visto che si parla di "memoria" ho voluto soltanto ricordare da dove siamo partiti.
> ...



Ma veramente quello che vuole sempre avere l'ultima parola sei te , cmq no e se mi leggi ho riconosciuto una parte di meriti ad allegri per quello che ha fatto , ovvio che molti giocatori siano migliorati come el sha o costant o Niang però il suo credo calcistico il suo modo di far giocare le squadre la lettura delle partite , le dichiarazioni ecc sono da provinciale , nn e' adatto ad allenare il Milan questo indipendentemente dalla rosa che abbiamo , non è' che un altro allenatore farebbe molto di più se nn comprano 2 o 3 giocatori su questo siamo d'accordo ma lui nn può rimanere al Milan perché è' inadatto per guidare un grande club, va bene per la Lazio per la fiorentina per quel che ti pare ma nn per il Milan


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Aprile 2013)

Povero Allegri,con la nostra rosa non si può certo pretendere di NON farsi rimontare di 2 gol dalla Fiorentina che è con l'uomo in meno ed in inferiorità numerica.

Deve andare ad allenare il Real Madrid,noi non ce lo meritiamo


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

c'è gente che ha anche detto che se non fossimo partiti male,ovviamente per colpa di allegri,avremmo anche potuto lottare per lo scudetto....gli stessi che a settembre tifavano contro!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c'è gente che ha anche detto che se non fossimo partiti male,ovviamente per colpa di allegri,avremmo anche potuto lottare per lo scudetto....gli stessi che a settembre tifavano contro!!!



E gli stessi che dicevano che il Milan avrebbe lottato con Pescara e Siena per non retrocedere.Il titolo che ho messo calza a pennello per alcuni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> c'è gente che ha anche detto che se non fossimo partiti male,ovviamente per colpa di allegri,avremmo anche potuto lottare per lo scudetto....gli stessi che a settembre tifavano contro!!!



tanta gente credeva veramente che andavamo in B...io all'inizio credevo nello Scudetto, poi dopo quei 2 mesi pensavo che potevamo arrivare 5-6


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E gli stessi che dicevano che il Milan avrebbe lottato con Pescara e Siena per non retrocedere.Il titolo che ho messo calza a pennello per alcuni.



sisi!!sono d'accordissimo con quello che hai scritto!!!hai centrato in pieno il punto!!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sisi!!sono d'accordissimo con quello che hai scritto!!!hai centrato in pieno il punto!!



Si,l'avevo capito Arso.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma veramente quello che vuole sempre avere l'ultima parola sei te , cmq no e se mi leggi ho riconosciuto una parte di meriti ad allegri per quello che ha fatto , ovvio che molti giocatori siano migliorati come el sha o costant o Niang però il suo credo calcistico il suo modo di far giocare le squadre la lettura delle partite , le dichiarazioni ecc sono da provinciale , nn e' adatto ad allenare il Milan questo indipendentemente dalla rosa che abbiamo , non è' che un altro allenatore farebbe molto di più se nn comprano 2 o 3 giocatori su questo siamo d'accordo ma lui nn può rimanere al Milan perché è' inadatto per guidare un grande club, va bene per la Lazio per la fiorentina per quel che ti pare ma nn per il Milan



Su alcune cose che hai detto qui sono d'accordissimo. Però se devo cacciare lui e prendermi Pioli, Montella, Donadoni, Galli o Van Basten mi tengo lui.
Per me è l'ultimo dei problemi. Se arriva terzo, con questa base di squadra e qualche innesto fatto per bene, voglio vedere che combina il prossimo anno, perché l'unica volta in cui è stato messo in condizione di portare a casa risultati ha vinto lo scudetto e la supercoppa.


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2013)

purtroppo non possiamo prendere un tecnico che ci faccia fare un salto di qualita DA SOLO.
ci puoi mettere il 99% dei tecnici che ci sono nel mondo al posto di allegri e non si farebbe meglio (anzi) con questa rosa.

sbaglia su certe cose ma ci sono utenti che pretendono bel gioco con un centrocampo disastroso... il povero montolivo non puo riposare MAI.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

infatti. vorrei vedere la squadra sistemata in un certo modo per poter giudicare.


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Su alcune cose che hai detto qui sono d'accordissimo. Però se devo cacciare lui e prendermi Pioli, Montella, Donadoni, Galli o Van Basten mi tengo lui.
> Per me è l'ultimo dei problemi. Se arriva terzo, con questa base di squadra e qualche innesto fatto per bene, voglio vedere che combina il prossimo anno, perché l'unica volta in cui è stato messo in condizione di portare a casa risultati ha vinto lo scudetto e la supercoppa.



Pioli e Montella stanno dimostrando che a livello di cercare di dare un gioco alla squadra sono migliori di allegri , certo in un grande club sono da verificare , ci sarebbe il capitolo sul l'anno scorso ma lasciamo stare , cmq direi che siamo d'accordo sui 2 o 3 acquisti personalmente a centrocampo ne vorrei 2 un giocatore totale e uno di tecnica pura , ma nn siamo d'accordo sul tenere allegri


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Pioli e Montella stanno dimostrando che a livello di cercare di dare un gioco alla squadra sono migliori di allegri , certo in un grande club sono da verificare , ci sarebbe il capitolo sul l'anno scorso ma lasciamo stare , cmq direi che siamo d'accordo sui 2 o 3 acquisti personalmente a centrocampo ne vorrei 2 un giocatore totale e uno di tecnica pura , ma nn siamo d'accordo sul tenere allegri



Ma ad esempio Montella, a me piace, ma parliamo di un obiettivo ad oggi irrealizzabile perchè ha un progetto serio a Firenze e non se ne va. 
Pioli ad esempio piace a te, a me per niente, è un allenatore con un valore molto soggettivo. Altrimenti se tu mi fai un nome cosi io ti dico Ventura, ha qualcosa in meno di Pioli?! Oppure Colantuono?! 
Ma parliamoci chiaro, sono allenatori da Milan? Da grande Milan? Sono persone su cui rifondare un grande ciclo?! Non sono niente in più di Allegri per me, anzi. 

Abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore che pratichi un calcio moderno, totale. Che abbia una mentalità europea. Che la proprietà lo lasci lavorare in pace. Che la società lo segua nelle scelte. Uno con curriculum. Questo identikit non può essere Pioli, Ventura, Delio Rossi o Calantuono.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2013)

A mio parere quest'anno avevamo l'allenatore giusto per la squadra che avevamo, pochissimi altri se non nessuno avrebbe fatto meglio
Allegri ha fatto un lavoro ottimo senza dubbi, con Buonsenso, umiltà e nervi saldi
ciò nonosstante per me ha troppe lacune tattiche nella lettura delle partite in corso e un gioco troppo difensivo inteso come tipologia di giocatori preferiti e come compiti in campo, un esempio per tutti ElSha nostro migliore attaccante massacrato in un compito difensivo eccessivo, va bene partire da dietro per creare la sorpresa ma sfiancare il tuo giocatore più prolifico a fare il terzino aggiunto non ha senso.
In pratica giochiamo con 3 centrocampisti difensivi, l'unico in grado di creare qualcosa fà il mediano
dei fantomatici 3 attaccanti uno è un mediano, c'è il centravanti di turno più ElSha che fà il tornante.
Il calcio è fatto di equilibri, difensivi ma anche offensivi, noi siamo troppo passivi
Per questo motivo merita grandi elogi ma non potrà mai essere l'allenatore del futuro, lo vedo come un Guidolin che ha ottenuto grandi risultati in carriera ma solo in certi ambiti provinciali e mai con l'onere di dover imporre un gioco da Big
Io per il futuro Donadoni, Montella li vedrei molto meglio.
Per me un grandissimo tecnico ancora poco conosciuto è Maran che in carriera ha sempre fatto benissimo, io lo proverei


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2013)

Ripper ha il calendario di allegri in camera


----------



## Principe (15 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ad esempio Montella, a me piace, ma parliamo di un obiettivo ad oggi irrealizzabile perchè ha un progetto serio a Firenze e non se ne va.
> Pioli ad esempio piace a te, a me per niente, è un allenatore con un valore molto soggettivo. Altrimenti se tu mi fai un nome cosi io ti dico Ventura, ha qualcosa in meno di Pioli?! Oppure Colantuono?!
> Ma parliamoci chiaro, sono allenatori da Milan? Da grande Milan? Sono persone su cui rifondare un grande ciclo?! Non sono niente in più di Allegri per me, anzi.
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore che pratichi un calcio moderno, totale. Che abbia una mentalità europea. Che la proprietà lo lasci lavorare in pace. Che la società lo segua nelle scelte. Uno con curriculum. Questo identikit non può essere Pioli, Ventura, Delio Rossi o Calantuono.


Ad allegri preferisco di canio , pioli , Montella quel eh vuoi certo se posso preferisco klopp


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ad allegri preferisco di canio , pioli , Montella quel eh vuoi certo se posso preferisco klopp



Di Canio allena in Premier,miglior campionato al mondo,peraltro ad alti livelli è ingiudicabile.Montella come detto in precendenza non verrà mai,perchè Della Valle non libererà mai per il Milan.Pioli vale Allegri,il Bologna ha un gioco molto difensivo.Klopp non fa per noi,andrà in squadrone a guadagnare.Io prenderei Deschamps,sottovalutato,ma grande allenatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Aprile 2013)

Di superiori ad Allegri nel campionato italiano ci sono solo Conte e molto probabilmente Montella.
Allegri continuo a pensare che sia un buon allenatore, però per il momento (escludendo l'andata con il Barcellona) ha dimostrato di sbagliare nei momenti decisivi.
Noto anche che le sue squadre cominciano sempre male, fanno una parte centrale del campionato meravigliosa, per poi (facendo le corna per quest'anno) spegnersi sul finale.
E' successo al Cagliari e sta accadendo anche in queste ultime 2 stagioni al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Di superiori ad Allegri nel campionato italiano ci sono solo Conte e molto probabilmente Montella.
> Allegri continuo a pensare che sia un buon allenatore, però per il momento (escludendo l'andata con il Barcellona) ha dimostrato di sbagliare nei momenti decisivi.
> Noto anche che le sue squadre cominciano sempre male, fanno una parte centrale del campionato meravigliosa, per poi (facendo le corna per quest'anno) spegnersi sul finale.
> E' successo al Cagliari e sta accadendo anche in queste ultime 2 stagioni al Milan.



Beh la squadra ora fisicamente non sta male,rispetto all'anno scorso(dove arrivammo ai quarti di coppa).E' solo appannamento mentale.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la squadra ora fisicamente non sta male,rispetto all'anno scorso(dove arrivammo ai quarti di coppa).E' solo appannamento mentale.



Mi sembra appannata anche dal punto di vista fisico, ma ci può stare dopo una lunga rimonta.
Anche con Genoa e Chievo la squadra mi è sembrata un po' sulle gambe, nonostante abbia gestito bene le partite.
Contro Fiorentina lasciando stare gli episodi arbitrali e Napoli invece no.
Però bisogna ricordare che a centrocampo abbiamo Montolivo (grazie a dio che c'è lui), Muntari e Flamini/Nocerino.
Allegri non può trasformarli gli ultimi 3 in Pirlo, Seedorf e Gattuso.


----------



## jaws (15 Aprile 2013)

Di Canio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Di Canio



vedrai...per me farà bene


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2013)

questa è una squadra da terzo posto,nè piu' nè meno.Non bisognava gridare al miracolo prima,come non bisogna demoralizzarsi ora


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi sembra appannata anche dal punto di vista fisico, ma ci può stare dopo una lunga rimonta.
> Anche con Genoa e Chievo la squadra mi è sembrata un po' sulle gambe, nonostante abbia gestito bene le partite.
> Contro Fiorentina lasciando stare gli episodi arbitrali e Napoli invece no.
> Però bisogna ricordare che a centrocampo abbiamo Montolivo (grazie a dio che c'è lui), Muntari e Flamini/Nocerino.
> Allegri non può trasformarli gli ultimi 3 in Pirlo, Seedorf e Gattuso.


Ieri la squadra ha corso,sono convinto che le difficoltà siano soprattutto mentali.Sono problemi che devono risolvere nel corso della settimana,per non rovinare un lavoro di mesi e mesi.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ripper ha il calendario di allegri in camera



Ho invocato il suo esonero almeno in 2 momenti diversi  All'inizio della carriera la Milan e ad ottobre dello scorso anno.
Allegri NON MI PIACE, ma vorrei vederlo con una rosa degna per poterlo giudicare. quello che voglio dire e far capire che non è lui il problema, anzi è riuscito a prendere giocatorini e a farli diventari giocatori da serie A. ha preso dei giovani e li ha fatti diventare grandi giocatori. Dov'è adesso Merkel? Cos'ha combinato da quando è andato via dal Milan? Eppure al Milan sembrava un giocatore importante. 
Evidentemente Allegri sa come gestire i giovani, e in questo momento è proprio quello che ci serve. Ecco tutto.


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2013)

Manco a me piace e fino all'altro giorno lo criticavo,ora come ora non gli posso dire nulla. Con l'acquisto di balotelli la rosa effettivamente e' da terzo/quarto posto e siamo li' a giocarcela col napoli per il secondo. Abbiamo fatto una rincorsa importante e sicuramente allegri ci ha messo del suo..ma cio' non toglie che continuo a vederlo come un mediocre. Ora abbiamo tanti giovani in rampa di lancio ed e' giusro creare unabase per il futuro, se l'intenzione della societa' e' quella di fare qualcosa di bello son due le strade, cacciare allegri e prendere un allenatore SERIO (klopp, hiddink etc) oppure rinnovare ad allegri ma non di un anno...un progetto a lungo termin e vediamo che fa. Di sicuro bisognera' aspettare 4-5 anni se poi fallira' credo sara' il piu' grande fallimento dell'era berlusconi, in caso contrario ....


----------



## Devil May Cry (15 Aprile 2013)

Parto col dire che non voglio e non ho intenzione di offendere nessuno,ma chi pensa che il Milan sia una squadra scarsa ha una visione del calcio molto distorta.

Abbiati - De Sciglio - Mexes - Zapata - Abate - Montolivo - Boateng - Flamini - Niang - Balotelli - El Shaarawy

Questo è l'11 titolare con cui dovrebbe giocare il Milan vi sembra poca roba??Nulla di esaltante (a parte l'attacco) ma nemmeno lo schifo più totale.

La verità è che il Milan ha una rosa da terzo posto..Con un allenatore bravo anche da secondo posto..Il punto è che il Milan ha un allenatore che di calcio non capisce una fava,quindi rischiamo anche di non arrivare terzi..Non per colpa dei giocatori,ma per colpa di un allenatore scarso che non capisce una fava.Se il Milan è ancora in lotta per il terzo posto è solo per merito di questa serie A scabrosa!!Il campionato Italiano fa pietà,come lo fanno le squadre che ci fanno parte.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho invocato il suo esonero almeno in 2 momenti diversi  All'inizio della carriera la Milan e ad ottobre dello scorso anno.
> Allegri NON MI PIACE, ma vorrei vederlo con una rosa degna per poterlo giudicare. quello che voglio dire e far capire che non è lui il problema, anzi è riuscito a prendere giocatorini e a farli diventari giocatori da serie A. ha preso dei giovani e li ha fatti diventare grandi giocatori. *Dov'è adesso Merkel?* Cos'ha combinato da quando è andato via dal Milan? Eppure al Milan sembrava un giocatore importante.
> Evidentemente Allegri sa come gestire i giovani, e in questo momento è proprio quello che ci serve. Ecco tutto.



Si chiama fattore Ibra.


----------



## jaws (16 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Parto col dire che non voglio e non ho intenzione di offendere nessuno,ma chi pensa che il Milan sia una squadra scarsa ha una visione del calcio molto distorta.
> 
> Abbiati - De Sciglio - Mexes - Zapata - Abate - Montolivo - Boateng - Flamini - Niang - Balotelli - El Shaarawy
> 
> ...



Se lo rosa è da terzo posto, con un allenatore "che di calcio non capisce una fava" come lo definisci te dovremmo essere quinti o sesti.
Ma non è così.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Parto col dire che non voglio e non ho intenzione di offendere nessuno,ma chi pensa che il Milan sia una squadra scarsa ha una visione del calcio molto distorta.
> 
> Abbiati - De Sciglio - Mexes - Zapata - Abate - Montolivo - Boateng - Flamini - Niang - Balotelli - El Shaarawy
> 
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe anche essere condivisibile,ma ti contraddici da solo in alcuni punti:cioè mi parli che questa squadra è da terzo posto....


infatti è terza.Parli di una rosa che non è male,poi definisci la serie A scabrosa e solo per questo siamo in terza posizione.Perdonami,ma hai fatto un marasma generale e comunque siamo in molti,la maggiorparte a definire il Milan una squadra dalla qualità limitata,difesa perforabile e col solo attacco decente.Ora mi chiedo:non capisce di calcio chi vede nel Milan una squadra limitata che stia facendo il possibile col materiale a disposizione nonostante le sopra citate magagne,oppure chi vede solo in Allegri,frantumando quotidianamente il frantumabile in maniera incredibile,l'unico male del Milan???


----------



## prebozzio (16 Aprile 2013)

Il bello del calcio è che si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto, le leggi della coerenza e della logica sono sospese


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Aprile 2013)

Il punto è che Allegri non sa motivare la squadra,ha delle perversioni macabre (tipo Emanuelson trequartista *,o Boateng attaccante esterno) e se la fa addosso in tutti gli scontri diretti.

Quindi si,è un allenatore scarso.



*Emanuelson non sta giocando nel Fulham,squadra che lotta per la salvezza e sulla cui panchina siede il suo ex allenatore ai tempi dell'Ajax. Solo noi potevamo schierarlo TITOLARE e TREQUARTISTA.


Se poi lui può lavorare solo con Ibra e T.Silva,vada al PSG.

Poi boh,trova sempre degli alibi,e prima era Abberluscone che gli metteva i bastoni tra le ruote,e poi erano gli infortuni,e poi era la squadra smantellata,e dopo la squadra demoralizzata,e ora la squadra STANCA DI TESTA :rotfl:

Cioè,è da Marzo che giochiamo male! Quindi è normale che una squadra stacchi la spina 3 mesi prima? 
Ma stanchi di testa di che? Manco fosse un gruppo di campioni alla fine di un ciclo,stanchi mentalmente dopo una lunga serie di vittorie.
Abbiamo una squadra per metà composta da ragazzini e per metà composta da perdenti che non hanno mai vinto nulla in vita loro (Zapata,Mexes,Flamini,Boateng),e si stancano "mentalmente" dopo 6 mesi?


----------



## jaws (16 Aprile 2013)

Rincorrere stanca, è una cosa che si sa da sempre


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Rincorrere stanca, è una cosa che si sa da sempre




Eh,sembra che siamo gli unici a "rincorrere". Il Napoli e la Fiorentina che stanno facendo,stanno biscottando tutte le partite? Eppure non hanno 20 minuti di autonomia,e non smettono di giocare dopo il primo gol.

La verità è che Allegri non è da squadra grande. La sua dimensione è il Cagliari o il Catania: si arriva a Marzo con 40 punti e poi tutti in vacanza anticipata.


----------



## jaws (16 Aprile 2013)

Infatti il Napoli e la Fiorentina stanno per crollare; per questo arriveremo secondi


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il punto è che Allegri non sa motivare la squadra,ha delle perversioni macabre (tipo Emanuelson trequartista *,o Boateng attaccante esterno) e se la fa addosso in tutti gli scontri diretti.
> 
> Quindi si,è un allenatore scarso.
> 
> ...



I ragazzi non hanno staccato,è solo un momento di stanca che passerà.Poi se vogliamo fare i funerali prima che ci sia il morto.....


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I ragazzi non hanno staccato,è solo un momento di stanca che passerà.Poi se vogliamo fare i funerali prima che ci sia il morto.....



Abbiamo avuto un periodo con Chievo, Fiorentina, Torino, Catania e Pescara battute con almeno due gol di scarto, nello stesso periodo pure la vittoria contro la Juventus e un pareggio con il Napoli dove ci sono stati due gol da entrambe le parti. Dopo di quello a fine dicembre 2012 la batosta contro la Roma e il nulla. Si sono recuperati punti contro Lazio alla frutta, Napoli suicida eccetera, però da fine dicembre con due eccezioni importanti, cioè la prima partita contro il Barca e la vittoria contro la Lazio ci sono state solo vittorie striminzite, persino un pareggio per il rotto della cuffia contro il Cagliari che era stato battuto dal Milan sperimentale di inizio anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto un periodo con Chievo, Fiorentina, Torino, Catania e Pescara battute con almeno due gol di scarto, nello stesso periodo pure la vittoria contro la Juventus e un pareggio con il Napoli dove ci sono stati due gol da entrambe le parti. Dopo di quello a fine dicembre 2012 la batosta contro la Roma e il nulla. Si sono recuperati punti contro Lazio alla frutta, Napoli suicida eccetera, però da fine dicembre con due eccezioni importanti, cioè la prima partita contro il Barca e la vittoria contro la Lazio ci sono state solo vittorie striminzite, persino un pareggio per il rotto della cuffia contro il Cagliari che era stato battuto dal Milan sperimentale di inizio anno.



La squadra però corre,non è vero che è messa male e solo che alcuni hanno un po' staccato e devono riprendere la bussola.Poi neanche le altre squadre le ho viste alla grandissima.


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2013)

Ma infatti la squadra fa quel che serve, alla fine dove si poteva fare di più per avere più punti era contro Fiorentina e Inter, però è un peccato che dove sia andata bene abbia fatto il minimo indispensabile.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma infatti la squadra fa quel che serve, alla fine dove si poteva fare di più per avere più punti era contro Fiorentina e Inter, però è un peccato che dove sia andata bene abbia fatto il minimo indispensabile.



I punti buttati sono contro l'Inter,dove giocammo alla grandissima prima di avvertire le fatiche del barca e contro la Viola,dove è inutile commentare lo schifo della ripresa,dove si ca.gati nelle mutande in modo inspiegabile.Però ci sono partite ove meritavamo meno,quindi la classifica rispecchia la nostra forza,nè più nè meno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Non perdiamo da 14 partite  e dato che siamo il Barcellona avremmo dovuto vincere le ultime due partite, certo.
Non sta in piedi il fatto che stiano arrivando soltanto vittorie striminzite, anche se abbiamo trovato una quadratura è inevitabile il calo, né si può pretendere di non avere cali perché ne abbiamo avuto uno lungo ad inizio campionato, quelle otto giornate non si possono accantonare così, era chiaro che ci avrebbero compromesso il cammino. Intanto abbiamo soltanto un'ultima partita durissima davanti(Juventus) con +4 sulla Fiorentina che certamente non vincerà da qui fino alla fine e nell'ultima giornata, nonostante tutto, abbiamo guadagnato un punto sia sull'Inter che sulla Lazio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I ragazzi non hanno staccato,è solo un momento di stanca che passerà.Poi se vogliamo fare i funerali prima che ci sia il morto.....



E vabbè,ma questi non giocano mai?
Abbiamo iniziato a fare qualcosina a fine Novembre,e a Marzo hanno già avuto il momento di stanca.

Abbiamo un'autonomia di 6 mesi scarsi,quindi?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E vabbè,ma questi non giocano mai?
> Abbiamo iniziato a fare qualcosina a fine Novembre,e a Marzo hanno già avuto il momento di stanca.
> 
> Abbiamo un'autonomia di 6 mesi scarsi,quindi?



anche se perdi non è che vai in campo a "pettinare le bambole"(cit.). Giochiamo da fine agosto e da novembre abbiamo dato qualcosa in più da tutti i punti di vista.
"Napoli e Fiorentina non si stancano mai?"... ma perché, i punti li hai recuperati a Pro Vercelli e Pisa? La Fiorentina in 12 partite ha fatto 15 punti...il suo momento di crisi l'ha avuto! Il Napoli ne ha fatti 20 in 13. Noi nello stesso periodo ne abbiamo fatti 30. 
Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche se perdi non è che vai in campo a "pettinare le bambole"(cit.). Giochiamo da fine agosto e da novembre abbiamo dato qualcosa in più da tutti i punti di vista.
> "Napoli e Fiorentina non si stancano mai?"... ma perché, i punti li hai recuperati a Pro Vercelli e Pisa? La Fiorentina in 12 partite ha fatto 15 punti...il suo momento di crisi l'ha avuto! Il Napoli ne ha fatti 20 in 13. Noi nello stesso periodo ne abbiamo fatti 30.
> Di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Non perdiamo da 20 giornate!



e nonostante ciò stiamo ottenendo comunque il massimo da questo periodo di scarsa forma.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Aprile 2013)

Son d'accordo col dare qualcosa in più perché se no finisce male. Però se ci lamentiamo che abbiamo pareggiato le ultime 2 non so che dirvi! Contro la Fiorentina si doveva vincere perché l'avevamo in pugno... però vuoi il calo fisico e mentale (pensavano di averla già portata a casa probabilmente), vuoi il rigore regalato e quello non dato a noi, la partita è finita in pareggio. Però ok, stop, siamo ancora qui. Se c'era una squadra che doveva dare il massimo era la Fiorentina e non c'è riuscita. 
Ora speriamo di dare fondo a tutte le energie rimaste e concludere la stagione per il meglio. Se non sbaglio mancano 6 partite. Con 15 punti siamo matematicamente terzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo col dare qualcosa in più perché se no finisce male. Però se ci lamentiamo che abbiamo pareggiato le ultime 2 non so che dirvi! Contro la Fiorentina si doveva vincere perché l'avevamo in pugno... però vuoi il calo fisico e mentale (pensavano di averla già portata a casa probabilmente), vuoi il rigore regalato e quello non dato a noi, la partita è finita in pareggio. Però ok, stop, siamo ancora qui. Se c'era una squadra che doveva dare il massimo era la Fiorentina e non c'è riuscita.
> Ora speriamo di dare fondo a tutte le energie rimaste e concludere la stagione per il meglio. Se non sbaglio mancano 6 partite. Con 15 punti siamo matematicamente terzi.



Sempre che la Viola le vinca tutte,impossibile a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe anche essere condivisibile,ma ti contraddici da solo in alcuni punti:cioè mi parli che questa squadra è da terzo posto....
> 
> 
> infatti è terza.Parli di una rosa che non è male,poi definisci la serie A scabrosa e solo per questo siamo in terza posizione.Perdonami,ma hai fatto un marasma generale e comunque siamo in molti,la maggiorparte a definire il Milan una squadra dalla qualità limitata,difesa perforabile e col solo attacco decente.Ora mi chiedo:non capisce di calcio chi vede nel Milan una squadra limitata che stia facendo il possibile col materiale a disposizione nonostante le sopra citate magagne,oppure chi vede solo in Allegri,frantumando quotidianamente il frantumabile in maniera incredibile,l'unico male del Milan???



Calma forse non hai capito..La rosa non è male per l'attuale Serie A!!Pensavo fosse chiaro questo concetto!Infatti in europa si sono visti i risultati col Malaga...Il campionato italiano è pietoso,quindi il valore attuale della rosa era fatto in base anche all'attuale valore del campionato.

Allegri sta facendo il suo in maniera un pò ridicola..E' terzo con una rosa da terzo posto,ma rischia anche di perderlo il terzo posto..


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo col dare qualcosa in più perché se no finisce male. Però se ci lamentiamo che abbiamo pareggiato le ultime 2 non so che dirvi! Contro la Fiorentina si doveva vincere perché l'avevamo in pugno... però vuoi il calo fisico e mentale (pensavano di averla già portata a casa probabilmente), vuoi il rigore regalato e quello non dato a noi, la partita è finita in pareggio. Però ok, stop, siamo ancora qui. Se c'era una squadra che doveva dare il massimo era la Fiorentina e non c'è riuscita.
> Ora speriamo di dare fondo a tutte le energie rimaste e concludere la stagione per il meglio. Se non sbaglio mancano 6 partite. Con 15 punti siamo matematicamente terzi.



Con 15 matematicamente, ma anche facendone 12 lo siamo comunque. E da qui alla fine ci sono partite che si possono e devono vincere.


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Calma forse non hai capito..La rosa non è male per l'attuale Serie A!!Pensavo fosse chiaro questo concetto!Infatti in europa si sono visti i risultati col Malaga...Il campionato italiano è pietoso,quindi il valore attuale della rosa era fatto in base anche all'attuale valore del campionato.
> 
> Allegri sta facendo il suo in maniera un pò ridicola..E' terzo con una rosa da terzo posto,ma rischia anche di perderlo il terzo posto..


Forse non e' chiaro che la rosa del milan eccetto il reparto d attacco e' da sesto posto e non esagero


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> anche se perdi non è che vai in campo a "pettinare le bambole"(cit.). Giochiamo da fine agosto e da novembre abbiamo dato qualcosa in più da tutti i punti di vista.
> "Napoli e Fiorentina non si stancano mai?"... ma perché, i punti li hai recuperati a Pro Vercelli e Pisa? La Fiorentina in 12 partite ha fatto 15 punti...il suo momento di crisi l'ha avuto! Il Napoli ne ha fatti 20 in 13. Noi nello stesso periodo ne abbiamo fatti 30.
> Di cosa stiamo parlando?



Si,la Fiorentina ha fatto 15 punti in 12 partite e noi nella speciale classifica di Galliani in cui il campionato inizia dopo l'ottava giornata,siamo primi.

Veramente col Napoli non abbiamo recuperato un granché,visto che siamo a -4. E se perdiamo contro la Juve ci ritroviamo la Fiorentina col fiato sul collo.

Ma il punto è che qui dentro si parte dal presupposto che i tifosotti con la memoria corta stiano parlando male di Allegri perché ha pareggiato due partite consecutive,quando la verità è che ci si sta lamentando per il fatto che la squadra son 3 anni che aveva gli stessi difetti. Rimane il fatto che se una squadra smette di giocare dopo 20 minuti qualcosa non va,e non si può nemmeno usare la scusa dei "giocatori che non corronohhh" perché francamente mi sembra strano che una squadra con l'età media di 26 anni sia più moscia dell'ultimo Milan di Ancelotti.

Rimane il fatto che una squadra che punta al vertice non può staccare per 2 mesi. Può capitare un periodo di stop,come la Juve di Conte per il mese di Gennaio,ma qui è forse dal rientro dopo la sosta invernale che cazzeggiamo. 

Quindi mi dispiace,ci può stare un periodo di flessione,ma tre mesi di stop durante la stagione se li può permettere solo il Chievo o il Catania.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me Allegri in questa stagione, nonostante i suoi pregi e difetti ha i suoi meriti, il suo difetto forse è stato quello di dar troppoa fiducia al 4-3-1-2, modulo disastroso. In questo Milan credo che in pochi riuscirebbero a dare un bel gioco. L'obbiettivo principale è quello di rinnovare il centrocampo, facendo un pò di cessioni e comprare un ottimo difensore.


----------



## Doctore (16 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,la Fiorentina ha fatto 15 punti in 12 partite e noi nella speciale classifica di Galliani in cui il campionato inizia dopo l'ottava giornata,siamo primi.
> 
> Veramente col Napoli non abbiamo recuperato un granché,visto che siamo a -4. E se perdiamo contro la Juve ci ritroviamo la Fiorentina col fiato sul collo.
> 
> ...


Sono abbastabza daccordo sul fatto che a un certo punto la squadra cala d' intensita...
Cmq non e' detto che una squadra di corridori tiene tutto il ritmo partita se non sa gestire la palla...e' impossibile.


----------



## jaws (16 Aprile 2013)

Potrei sapere quali sarebbero questi fantomatici 3 mesi di stop?


----------



## mister51 (21 Aprile 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto un periodo con Chievo, Fiorentina, Torino, Catania e Pescara battute con almeno due gol di scarto, nello stesso periodo pure la vittoria contro la Juventus e un pareggio con il Napoli dove ci sono stati due gol da entrambe le parti. Dopo di quello a fine dicembre 2012 la batosta contro la Roma e il nulla. Si sono recuperati punti contro Lazio alla frutta, Napoli suicida eccetera, però da fine dicembre con due eccezioni importanti, cioè la prima partita contro il Barca e la vittoria contro la Lazio ci sono state solo vittorie striminzite, persino un pareggio per il rotto della cuffia contro il Cagliari che era stato battuto dal Milan sperimentale di inizio anno.



il Cagliari da diverse partite è un osso duro per tutti..............


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse non e' chiaro che la rosa del milan eccetto il reparto d attacco e' da sesto posto e non esagero



Abbiati è più scarso di De Santis e VIviano?
I nostri difensori centrali, seppur non eccelsi, sono peggio di Cannavaro, Campagnaro, Tomovic e compagnia cantante?
Solo a centrocampo siamo inferiori, ma Montolivo è uno dei top 5 centrocampisti della serie A


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abbiati è più scarso di De Santis e VIviano?
> I nostri difensori centrali, seppur non eccelsi, sono peggio di Cannavaro, Campagnaro, Tomovic e compagnia cantante?
> Solo a centrocampo siamo inferiori, ma Montolivo è uno dei top 5 centrocampisti della serie A



Su Abbiati non sono tanto sicuro che sia meglio di quelli che hai detto


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Ancora con queste fesserie che nn siamo da terzo posto, se nn arriva terzo vogkio lo scalpo di allegri in diretta ********* , e secondo me il mediocre e' molto probabile che nn ci arrivi terzo


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ancora con queste fesserie che nn siamo da terzo posto, se nn arriva terzo vogkio lo scalpo di allegri in diretta ********* , e secondo me il mediocre e' molto probabile che nn ci arrivi terzo



Certo che non ci arriva terzo, arriva secondo


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Certo che non ci arriva terzo, arriva secondo



Sconnettiamo che nn arriva secondo e anzi che farà fatica ad arrivare terzo ? Quando vuoi sia chiaro che mi auguro di sbagliare perché e' il Milan ma se devo essere oggettivo nn credo di sbagliare


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Si scommettiamo, ci giochiamo un avatar a tua scelta


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si scommettiamo, ci giochiamo un avatar a tua scelta



Se arriviamo secondi mi metto Bersani oppure un altro a tua scelta , altrimenti sei tu che ti metti Silvio ad esempio quello che si era messo [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] era il top


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

se ariviamo secondi ti metti bersani, se arriviamo quarti mi metto B. se arriviamo terzi rimaniamo così.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> se ariviamo secondi ti metti bersani, se arriviamo quarti mi metto B. se arriviamo terzi rimaniamo così.



Ci sta andata !


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2013)

Intanto abbiamo la Fiorentina a -1 (ed a pari punti ci superano).

E il Napoli vince.

Boh,a me sembra che le altre squadre macinano sempre i punti,com'è che non hanno 'sta "stanchezza mentaleh"?


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Infatti hanno proprio dominato oggi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Intanto abbiamo la Fiorentina a -1 (ed a pari punti ci superano).
> 
> E il Napoli vince.
> 
> Boh,a me sembra che le altre squadre macinano sempre i punti,com'è che non hanno 'sta "stanchezza mentaleh"?


Ma se alla Viola abbiamo recuperato negli ultimi mesi più di 10 punti,ma cosa dici?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se alla Viola abbiamo recuperato negli ultimi mesi più di 10 punti,ma cosa dici?



A me sembra che da un potenziale +9 siamo passati a +1,quindi la rimonta l'abbiamo subita.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A me sembra che da un potenziale +9 siamo passati a +1,quindi la rimonta l'abbiamo subita.



Non fare il furbo,sai cosa intendevo.Quando perdemmo in casa con la Viola,non ricordo quanti punti eravamo dietro.Quindi se rapporti la due squadre devi considerare un periodo più lungo,non uno brevissimo per sostenere la tua tesi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2013)

La cosa che personalmente mi dà molto fastidio è il fatto che,mentre i nostri avversari non mollano MAI,arrivando a vincere diverse partite nel recupero,noi giochiamo,quando va bene,un tempo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non fare il furbo,sai cosa intendevo.Quando perdemmo in casa con la Viola,non ricordo quanti punti eravamo dietro.Quindi se rapporti la due squadre devi considerare un periodo più lungo,non uno brevissimo per sostenere la tua tesi.



Ma la titanica rimonta di Allegri è inutile,se poi si viene rimontati...


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma la titanica rimonta di Allegri è inutile,se poi si viene rimontati...



Beh,nolente o volenti,siamo ancora davanti.Vi fa piacere quantomeno???


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Non fatevi ingannare... noi abbiamo perso punti perche abbiamo avuto li scontri diretti uno dietro l'altro di fila... ovvio che cosi l'effetto è più diverso che perdere punti su partite sparpagliate


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

Ma ho la memoria corta io (semi cit.) oppure ieri ha avuto la bislacca idea di mettere Robinho in campo?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare... noi abbiamo perso punti perche abbiamo avuto li scontri diretti uno dietro l'altro di fila... ovvio che cosi l'effetto è più diverso che perdere punti su partite sparpagliate



Infatti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non fatevi ingannare... noi abbiamo perso punti perche abbiamo avuto li scontri diretti uno dietro l'altro di fila... ovvio che cosi l'effetto è più diverso che perdere punti su partite sparpagliate



E in compenso abbiamo fatto l' "Eroica Rimonta" perché avevamo un calendario agevole (Siena-Bologna-Palemmo-Chievo-Parma etc.).

E quindi?

Se facciamo 12 punti in 4 partite perché giochiamo contro Cittadella,Pro Patria,Virtus Lanciano e Bari allora ALLEGRI>>>>>>>DIO,se facciamo 2 punti in 3 partite contro squadre forti allora siamo dei fessi che si fanno ingannare?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E in compenso abbiamo fatto l' "Eroica Rimonta" perché avevamo un calendario agevole (Siena-Bologna-Palemmo-Chievo-Parma etc.).
> 
> E quindi?
> 
> Se facciamo 12 punti in 4 partite perché giochiamo contro Cittadella,Pro Patria,Virtus Lanciano e Bari allora ALLEGRI>>>>>>>DIO,se facciamo 2 punti in 3 partite contro squadre forti allora siamo dei fessi che si fanno ingannare?



Beh questo vale anche a parti invertite,cioè la Viola ci ha rosicate 5 punti affrontando Atalanta e Torino.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh questo vale anche a parti invertite,cioè la Viola ci ha rosicate 5 punti affrontando Atalanta e Torino.



.

tant'è vero che ora abbiamo un calendario speculare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh questo vale anche a parti invertite,cioè la Viola ci ha rosicate 5 punti affrontando Atalanta e Torino.



Ci ha rosicato qualche punticino anche nello scontro diretto,dove abbiamo pareggiato anche se avevamo l'uomo in più.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ci ha rosicato qualche punticino anche nello scontro diretto,dove abbiamo pareggiato anche se avevamo l'uomo in più.



Beh aspè,si stava considerando la situazione alla fine dei 90 minuti,altrimenti famo notte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh aspè,si stava considerando la situazione alla fine dei 90 minuti,altrimenti famo notte.



Quali 90 minuti?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quali 90 minuti?



Cioè non puoi considerare solo 60 minuti di una partita.Quel che conta è che alla fine dei 90 minuti tra Viola e Milan nessuno ha guadagnato punti nei confronti del contendente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cioè non puoi considerare solo 60 minuti di una partita.Quel che conta è che alla fine dei 90 minuti tra Viola e Milan nessuno ha guadagnato punti nei confronti del contendente.



No,quello che conta è che ci hanno rimontato di 2 gol. Con l'uomo in meno. E con tutti i difensori centrali rotti.

Per come si erano messe le cose (2-0 in superiorità numerica),col pareggio siamo stati NOI a prenderlo nel ****.


----------



## Principe (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> No,quello che conta è che ci hanno rimontato di 2 gol. Con l'uomo in meno. E con tutti i difensori centrali rotti.
> 
> Per come si erano messe le cose (2-0 in superiorità numerica),col pareggio siamo stati NOI a prenderlo nel ****.



Peggio perché nn si considera che avendo perso malamente all'andata in caso di arrivo a parti punti in champions ci vanno loro


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

la fiorentina tutte non le vincerà di sicuro...qualche passo falso lo farà...come del resto penso che lo faremo anche noi...se non lo si è capito siamo parecchio stanchi e stiamo pagando la grande rimonta fatta!l'unico che ci può salvare è balotelli e il calendario che è sicuramente abbordabile


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Aprile 2013)

non abbiamo mai avuto una rosa da retrocessione, e neanche da europa league.
ma non perché siamo forti, anzi, facciamo discretamente defecare. il problema è che la serie a si è livellata talmente in basso che pure una rosa mediocre come quella del milan ha tutte le carte in regola per arrivare quantomeno ai preliminare di champions.
non stiamo facendo nessun miracolo, imprimiamocelo bene in testa.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> No,quello che conta è che ci hanno rimontato di 2 gol. Con l'uomo in meno. E con tutti i difensori centrali rotti.
> 
> Per come si erano messe le cose (2-0 in superiorità numerica),col pareggio siamo stati NOI a prenderlo nel ****.



Ma che c'entra questo.Prima del match avevamo 6 punti di vantaggio,dopo il distacco non è mutato.Non puoi fare un ragionamento su un risultato parziale,altrimenti devi considerare che in Cagliari-Milan perdevamo e abbiamo recuperato 1 punto,a Torino col Toro eravamo sotto e abbiamo vinto,col Napoli vincevamo e ci siamo fatti rimontare.E ovvio poi che famo notte a mettere e levar punti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non abbiamo mai avuto una rosa da retrocessione, e neanche da europa league.
> ma non perché siamo forti, anzi, facciamo discretamente defecare. il problema è che la serie a si è livellata talmente in basso che pure una rosa mediocre come quella del milan ha tutte le carte in regola per arrivare quantomeno ai preliminare di champions.
> non stiamo facendo nessun miracolo, imprimiamocelo bene in testa.



Infatti,siamo terzi,la posizione che meritiamo.Inutile farla lunga,non siamo da primi 2 posti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti,siamo terzi,la posizione che meritiamo.Inutile farla lunga,non siamo da primi 2 posti.



con balotelli siamo tranquillamente da secondo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> con balotelli siamo tranquillamente da secondo posto.



Balotelli è arrivato a Febbraio e le ultime 2 non le ha giocate.Devi considerare l'intera stagione.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è arrivato a Febbraio e le ultime 2 non le ha giocate.Devi considerare l'intera stagione.



e con lui abbiamo recuperato 7 punti al napoli, arrivando a -2.
il problema è che abbiamo completamente fallito il trittico.
nessuno s'aspettava 9 punti, ma racimolarne 2 è proprio da squadra senza un briciolo di testicoli, specie per come s'erano messe le partite di firenze e torino.
non per niente siamo all'ultimo posto nella classifica avulsa degli scontri diretti tra le prime 7.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e con lui abbiamo recuperato 7 punti al napoli, arrivando a -2.
> il problema è che abbiamo completamente fallito il trittico.
> nessuno s'aspettava 9 punti, ma racimolarne 2 è proprio da squadra senza un briciolo di testicoli, specie per come s'erano messe le partite di firenze e torino.
> non per niente siamo all'ultimo posto nella classifica avulsa degli scontri diretti tra le prime 7.


Del famoso trittico Balo ha giocato 1 sola partita.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra questo.Prima del match avevamo 6 punti di vantaggio,dopo il distacco non è mutato.Non puoi fare un ragionamento su un risultato parziale,altrimenti devi considerare che in Cagliari-Milan perdevamo e abbiamo recuperato 1 punto,a Torino col Toro eravamo sotto e abbiamo vinto,col Napoli vincevamo e ci siamo fatti rimontare.E ovvio poi che famo notte a mettere e levar punti.




Ma famo la notte cosa,ci siamo fatti rimontare come dei fessi una partita già vinta.
Se godi per essere passato da 0-2 a 2-2 con l'uomo in più,fai pure.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma famo la notte cosa,ci siamo fatti rimontare come dei fessi una partita già vinta.
> Se godi per essere passato da 0-2 a 2-2 con l'uomo in più,fai pure.



Non godo nulla,semplicemente prima del match avevamo 6 punti di vantaggio,rimasti inalterati dopo il match.La querelle s'è creata perchè tu hai detto che avevamo 9 punti di vantaggio e quindi ho fatto tale ragionamento.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non godo nulla,semplicemente prima del match avevamo 6 punti di vantaggio,rimasti inalterati dopo il match.La querelle s'è creata perchè tu hai detto che avevamo 9 punti di vantaggio e quindi ho fatto tale ragionamento.



E quindi?

Secondo questo ragionamento,se alla prossima partita noi perdiamo 6-0 contro il Catania ma contestualmente la Fiorentina perde,io non mi posso lamentare,perché il vantaggio è rimasto inalterato...


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Secondo questo ragionamento,se alla prossima partita noi perdiamo 6-0 contro il Catania ma contestualmente la Fiorentina perde,io non mi posso lamentare,perché il vantaggio è rimasto inalterato...



Continui a non capire,io non sono contento per il 2-2 di Firenze,visto lo sviluppo del match,solo che in quel contesto nè noi nè la Viola ha guadagnato punti,il distacco è rimasto invariato.Sono dati oggettivi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Continui a non capire,io non sono contento per il 2-2 di Firenze,visto lo sviluppo del match,solo che in quel contesto nè noi nè la Viola ha guadagnato punti,il distacco è rimasto invariato.Sono dati oggettivi.



Ma è proprio questo il problema: che DOVEVAMO AUMENTARE IL DISTACCO,visto che avevamo la partita in pugno.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma è proprio questo il problema: che DOVEVAMO AUMENTARE IL DISTACCO,visto che avevamo la partita in pugno.



Questo è un altro discorso,ho solo contestato il fatto dei 9 punti,punto.Non la portiamo in Cassazione ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso,ho solo contestato il fatto dei 9 punti,punto.Non la portiamo in Cassazione ora.



Venivamo da 5 vittorie consecutive prima delladlorentina... ma veramente qualcuno credeva in 6 vittorie consecutive?? Con Allegri cosa cosi non abbiamo fatto nell'anno dello scudetto, figuriamoci con sti scarpari.... poi potevamo vincere e questo è un altro discorso... ma tutti sapevamo che Florentina.Napoli e Ribe 9 punti non li avremmo mai fatto e neanche 6...

Io rimango dell'idea che non si doveva perdere a firenze e contro Napoli... cosi è stato ora basta cerchiamo di vincere e mantenere questo punto di vantaggio


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Ma per voi lo scudetto del 2011 e' stato esaltante? vi siete entusiasmati? io manco un po'.

Abbiamo la roma in casa che lottera' per un posto in l'EL e non son sicuro che faremo 3 punti.
Per il resto potremmo incontrare qualche difficolta' a siena visto che lottano per non retrocedere e sono li' appaiati con le ultime.

Bisogna stare attenti... ne mancano 4-5 e bisogna dare tutto


----------



## vota DC (23 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Venivamo da 5 vittorie consecutive prima delladlorentina...



In campionato solo 4 dato che il derby è stato un pareggio (e non dimentichiamoci poco prima del derby il pareggio striminzito con il Cagliari e la vittoria rubata all'Udinese), in ogni caso ce ne sono state quattro consecutive anche all'andata tra cui anche contro la Juventus.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma per voi lo scudetto del 2011 e' stato esaltante? vi siete entusiasmati? io manco un po'.


avevamo vinto 1 solo scudetto in 13 anni... dopo la batosta contro l'Arsenal in Champions, l'addio di Kakà e l'umiliazione contro il Manchster UTD sembrava che il Milan dovesse fare la fine dell'Udinese...della Lazio. Invece abbiamo vinto lo scudetto (tra l'altro interrompendo il ciclo dell'Inter). Se mi sono esaltato??? Mi sono MASTURBATO, altroché!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S T B (23 Aprile 2013)

comunque se falliamo anche il terzo posto sarebbe il secondo anno di fila che perdiamo qualcosa nella volata finale, ergo allegri se ne vada pure alla roma...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2013)

Per ora siamo quarti.
Si,forse vincere contro la Fiorentina avrebbe aiutato.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Daje Milan,di nuovo terzi.


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2013)

vincerne almeno 3 delle ultime 4,la prossima la viola ha la roma


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> vincerne almeno 3 delle ultime 4,la prossima la viola ha la roma



Dovrà cannare qualche partita la Viola,cioè non tutte le squadre si metteranno a 90° tipo la Samp.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> avevamo vinto 1 solo scudetto in 13 anni... dopo la batosta contro l'Arsenal in Champions, l'addio di Kakà e l'umiliazione contro il Manchster UTD *sembrava che il Milan dovesse fare la fine dell'Udinese...della Lazio*. Invece abbiamo vinto lo scudetto (tra l'altro interrompendo il ciclo dell'Inter). Se mi sono esaltato??? Mi sono MASTURBATO, altroché!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Per un paio di mesi, forse, ma se poi prendi Se prendi Ibrahimovic, Robinho, ecc… e a gennaio il capitano della nazionale olandese, quello che allora era considerato il salvatore del calcio italiano e della nazionale, direi che a Udinese e Lazio non ci pensi più.


----------

